# Mixing Medium...



## user2 (Mar 26, 2005)

What's this?
How do I use it?
What's the effect?


----------



## Jessica (Mar 26, 2005)

I'm a little confused at what your asking.  Are you referencing Mixing Medium? LMK and I'll try to answer your question as best as I can, but if I can't there are a plethra of fellow MAC addicts that will be happy to assist.


----------



## martygreene (Mar 26, 2005)

Mixing medium is a glycerin-and-liquid mixture designed to turn dry products into moist products, or to change the consistency of already-moist products. You can use it with a pigment to turn the loose powder into something more like a liquid liner or paint.

MAC currently produces two versions of mixing medium- water based (eyesafe) and alcohol based.

A reasonable facsimilie of mixing medium can be achieved by combining glycerine and water. Just dilute with water, I think the proportions are 3 parts water to 1 part glycerin. The alcohol-based mixing medium (not for the eye area) can be made the same way (alcohol plus glycerin for something that dries quickly on the body).


----------



## ladybugz07 (Mar 27, 2005)

Where can you buy the glycerine?


----------



## martygreene (Mar 27, 2005)

any pharmacy should carry glycerine.


----------



## MacArtistFauryn (Mar 31, 2005)

Are you talking about a pro product?

I use EZR (Eye Zone Remoistureizer)  as a mixing medium for my pigments..... I think it's about $24.....

hope that helps.


----------



## mac_obsession (Mar 31, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MacArtistFauryn* 
_Are you talking about a pro product?

I use EZR (Eye Zone Remoistureizer)  as a mixing medium for my pigments..... I think it's about $24.....

hope that helps._

 
Wow! Mixing medium is only like $14 or so...


----------



## martygreene (Mar 31, 2005)

Yes, mixing medium is a PRO product.


----------



## makeupmartyr (Apr 1, 2005)

Besides ebay if i don't live near  a pro store is there any way to get mixing medium?? i want to try it so bad!


----------



## Alison (Apr 1, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *makeupmartyr* 
_Besides ebay if i don't live near  a pro store is there any way to get mixing medium?? i want to try it so bad!_

 
You could order it from the 1-800 number.


----------



## mrskloo (Apr 19, 2005)

*Matte and Mixing Medium?*

I was trying to find the Mixing Medium on the MAC site and I can't seem to find it. Where can I buy it and how much is it? Also, I have a problem with creasing when i use eyeshadows. I use CCB's but I still crease. Have any of you tried the Matte on your lids to stop creasing? Does it work? Or what tricks do you guys have?


----------



## flo (Apr 19, 2005)

I THINK you can only get the mixing mediums at the pro store but don't quote me on that.

What i do is use some paint, then CCB, then shadow 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 it lasts for ages without creasing!


----------



## glorie (Apr 19, 2005)

mixing medium is only sold at Pro Stores. I can get it for you if you want. Theres a Pro store by my house. Send me a note.


----------



## tabgirl (Apr 19, 2005)

*MAC Mixing Medium....ideas?*

Ideas on how YOU use MAC Mixing Medium, can anyone share?
Thank you!


----------



## maryam (Apr 19, 2005)

I generally use this whenever i use my pigments or any powder eyeshadow. I apply it using my finger, because i find a brush tends to absorb most of it, and then wait for it to dry a bit and then apply shadows or pigment on top. Or you can use it with loose shadows by mixing them with the medium first and then applying the mixture to your lid...you cna also use it to make eyeliners from pigments/loose shadows. It's great because it's so versatile.


----------



## Austrian_Babe (Apr 19, 2005)

is it a PRO product?


----------



## glorie (Apr 19, 2005)

yup. pro store only


----------



## glittergoddess27 (Apr 19, 2005)

Mixing the loose shadows with some mixing medium and then adding them to clear polish or clear mascara is nice too.


----------



## mrskloo (Apr 19, 2005)

Thanks for the input. 
How much is the mixing medium? Since my hubby put me on a makeup budget it's hard to get anything these days. hehehe


----------



## mac_obsession (Apr 19, 2005)

Its like $14 plus tax I think...

I use it and it doesnt crease at all, I dont know that I would use the matte on my eyes..


----------



## Janice (Apr 19, 2005)

CCB's are notorius for creasing. Try using paints as your base instead.


----------



## eyeshadowfreak (Apr 20, 2005)

I've never tried the matte on my lids, but it's currently out company-wide.  I called five different MACs to try and find it for a co-worker and none of them have it.

Why not try the new eyebase that's coming out with Prep and Prime?


----------



## mrskloo (Apr 24, 2005)

Glorie.... I would love if you could get one for me.


----------



## glorie (Apr 24, 2005)

where are you located? pay for it plus shipping and handling...


----------



## mrskloo (Apr 24, 2005)

I acutally bought Paula Dorf Transformer today so I won't be needing the mixing medium. Thanks though.


----------



## pink_kittie_kat (May 4, 2005)

i use the hell out of this stuff.
i mix it with pigments or shadows. foiling is really nice with this stuff. wetlining. um, i mix it with all-girl sometimes and apply it to my lips under clear lipglass. um, the glitter pigments really stand out and *sparkle* *sparkle* with it too.
it's addicting. imo, anywho


----------



## Star (May 4, 2005)

As far as the two versions of this, which one do you all prefer, and why? Or for different purposes?  I know one is water-based, I forget what the second one is!


----------



## mac_obsession (May 4, 2005)

Water based, cream based (face & body) and alcohol based. 
Ive never personally used the alcohol based.

I use the water based for my eyes, whenever i want a bold look, or to help my look stay all day, or to help adhere pigments or e/s. I also mix it with pigments to create either a really metallic or satinny look.

The cream I use on my face or wherever when I use glitter. It really helps it stick, and it stays put with it, but I dont believe it is eye safe (hence the water based one). 

HTH!


----------



## souraznhunnie (May 20, 2005)

*Wet eyeshadows?*

I've heard about putting on your shadows while it's wet??? I might be saying it wrong, but what exactly is this? are you supposed to add water to your brush and then apply the shadow?


----------



## oddinary (May 20, 2005)

I suppose you dip the brush in water than apply... for greater intensity!


----------



## glittergoddess27 (May 20, 2005)

Yes, slightly dampen your brush before getting the eye shadow on it. Usually if I am going to apply with water or mixing medium,.. I use my 242 brush which is more coarse and work up a little more loose on the top of the shadow and use the dampened brush to pick that up and apply it,.. It goes on intense but you'll want to be careful because it will dry and dust down if you put it on too thickly.


----------



## beautifulxdisaster (May 20, 2005)

I used my brush wet with Brill and it ruined it, so I reccomend wetting your brush after you have the e/s on it.


----------



## Star (May 20, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *beautifulxdisaster* 
_I used my brush wet with Brill and it ruined it, so I reccomend wetting your brush after you have the e/s on it._

 
True.  Some eyeshadows, unless formulated to be used wet/dry, will be totally ruined if you wet them.  Not just MAC, by the way.


----------



## Jessica (May 21, 2005)

Depending on the look I will wet my shadows to give them more punch.  Of course the Roccoco line was formulated to be utilized wet, but they look great either way.  Typically, I will wet a very small portion of the shadow just to do a liner.  That way i fit does jack with the shadow only a small portion gets ruined.  Though I have not yet run into that problem


----------



## ishtarchick (May 21, 2005)

yup, applying wet makes it look more dramatic, and some shadows can make awesome liners when wet, just be careful when you use it wet, don't use all the surface of the shadow, just a little corner because yes, some can be ruined.


----------



## Lo-Fi_Thriller (May 21, 2005)

im totally aganist wetting e/s then using them as dry after that if you have to do that buy a extra of the e/s you want to use as a liner or just try to use a corner if you cant afford to buy another. bacteria grows on the area that has been wettened by water, salivia (yeah some girls i work with do that its disgusting), oil - whatever you use to damped it. or you can buy this teriffic item from Too Faced that converts your eyeshadow into a eyeliner w.o really doing any real bacterial damage to ur e/s


----------



## vicuna1 (Aug 4, 2005)

*Face & Body Mixing Medium*

I bought a bottle at a Pro store in Las Vegas. The bottle I bought is a creamy yellow color, but the bottles I see online (MAC Pro site and E-bay) are a clear product. What is the difference? It works fine for me, I'm just curious.


----------



## CaliKris (Aug 4, 2005)

That is the same one I got when I was in Vegas. The MA there told me they were all out of the Mixing Medium for eyes only and that this is one for all over including the eyes. It works the same as far as I can tell.


----------



## lola336 (Aug 4, 2005)

Hmm...ive heard of something called EZR...maybe thats what you got???


----------



## maryam (Aug 4, 2005)

my mixing medium (water based) is totally clear and the bottle is clear as well..like the other poster said, maybe she gave you the EZR?


----------



## CaliKris (Aug 4, 2005)

I will have to look closer when I get home. I asked for it, she said they were out but this works the same, gave it to me and I paid! =] I am like a tornado when I go in there, get what I need and get out. Espically the Vegas Pro store, its too small and too crowded!!!!


----------



## lizard260 (Aug 4, 2005)

There are three types of mixing mediums.  Two are clear - one alcohol based and not for use in the eye area and one water based and specifically designed for the eye area.  The third type is face and body and is creamy and yellowish in color.  I believe this one is safe for the eye area as well, although it can be used all over. 
http://www.macpro.com/templates/prod...=CATEGORY14646


----------



## Chelsea (Aug 4, 2005)

what you've got is face and body mixing medium. its nice for giving a dewy look..


----------



## vicuna1 (Aug 4, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Chelsea* 
_what you've got is face and body mixing medium. its nice for giving a dewy look.._

 
So does the clear provide a little different (non-dewy?) look in comparison?  If the face and body can be used on the eyes, why have two different products? Hmm...


----------



## eponine (Aug 4, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lola336* 
_Hmm...ive heard of something called EZR...maybe thats what you got???_

 
ezr is clear and comes in a white bottle...nothing yellow about it.


----------



## PrettyKitty (Aug 4, 2005)

I have the clear water-based Mixing Medium. The creamy Mixing Medium is for Face and Body, the MA said it's better to use the water-based MM if you want to only use it on eyes, because it stay better.


----------



## legallyblond (Aug 5, 2005)

I,m swapping for the face and body mixing medium,but in fact i thought this one was the water based one,the one everybody use for eyeshadows and piggies.Now i,m quite worried about it may be harmful for my eyes.Does it contain alcohol in its formulation?.And also,will it have the same effect as the clear mixing medium?


----------



## macchicaboom (Aug 6, 2005)

I don't think it's harmful.  It's basically the same as the water based one, only this one is cream based.


----------



## iam (Aug 7, 2005)

My mixing medium is the water based and it is clear...


----------



## mac_obsession (Aug 8, 2005)

Both the mixing mediums that arent the alcohol based ones are water based - water being the first and main element - the clear one is specifically meant for use on the eyes, and the face and body - well you can tell from the name 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ive never seen the alcohol one so I cant comment much on it. 

I was told that the face & body shouldnt be used on the eyes but ma's all differ on beliefs and product usages. 

I use the clear one (water based) on my eyes and never had a problem, but since I do have both I never use the f&b on my eyes. I dunno.


----------



## Pink_minx (Aug 22, 2005)

*What to do with mixing medium & pigment?*

Ok I dont know exactly what to do with the mixing medium.  Are we suppose to mix the mixing medium with the pigment? or put the mixing medium on your lids first and then put the pigment on?


----------



## iiifugaziii (Aug 22, 2005)

I dip my brush in it, and then gently dip my brush in the pigment. WOAH it comes out really bright on your lids!!


----------



## martygreene (Aug 22, 2005)

Have you checked out the pigment uses FAQ?
http://specktra.net/forum/showthread.php?t=25584
It's quite helpful, and gives a few suggestions on the use of mixing medium with pigments.

Mixing medium can be used for much more than just pigments as eyeshadow. It is perfect for transforming any (eye-safe) powder product into an eyeliner, and also works well as an eyeliner sealant after applying pencil or powder liner.

Mixing medium can also be used to mix with a powder to make a creme to use as a concealor, if you desire a heavier more durable cover.


----------



## Pink_minx (Aug 22, 2005)

Thanks girls!


----------



## mac_obsession (Aug 22, 2005)

I put a drop of m/m on my hand, and then dip the brush with pigment on it into that...it usually gives me the effect i want


----------



## FacesbyNiki (Aug 22, 2005)

Mixing medium is wonderful. You can do so many things with it.


----------



## pinkmilk (Aug 23, 2005)

*Mixing Medium*

Does anyone know the price of the mixing medium?


----------



## mac_obsession (Aug 23, 2005)

This previous thread will help you out.

http://www.specktra.net/forum/showth...=mixing+medium


----------



## caffn8me (Sep 4, 2005)

Face & Body Mixing Medium contains film forming ingredients which will trap pigments and glitters.  

Water Based Mixing medium contains a gum as a thickener but it won't trap pigments and glitters as firmly.

Alcohol Based Mixing Medium has a film forming ingredient to produce a durable finish but it isn't recommended for use anywhere near the eyes due to its high alcohol content.


----------



## Miss Pumpkin (Sep 17, 2005)

*Pigment mixing*

Do you think... That if I take a sample jar and mix some Golden Olive with some Pink Opal I'll get a light green colour with pink reflects? 

Uummmm.... I'm tempted to try! I would kill for a pale green pigment.

Has anyone here mixed pigments, and if so tell us which ones!


----------



## lovemichelle (Sep 17, 2005)

i dont use pigments but i would go for it. i mix a lot of my make up.


----------



## Sanne (Sep 17, 2005)

I have a great one too: mix some deckchair with white gold, it gives a clor that's a little lighter than deckchair and it refects green...gorgeous!


----------



## lola336 (Sep 17, 2005)

i saw someone on mua that had pics of all the thing she mixed..she did it with a lot pf pigments and they all looked really nice..ill try to find her username..but i would go for it!

here u go:

http://www.makeupalley.com/account/p...ategory  ID=-1


----------



## AlliSwan (Sep 17, 2005)

I love mixing mine...I almost always add a bit of the discontinued frosty white pigment to matte samples because they're so hard for me to work with. They still end up looking pretty matte on me, just easier to blend and a bit paler.


----------



## litlaur (Sep 17, 2005)

I haven't actually mixed pigments, but did mix a broken (then crushed by me) Velvet Moss into a bit of Golden Olive. It's a deeper, greener color.


----------



## PhonyBaloney500 (Sep 18, 2005)

*Mixing*

So do you just stir it all together or use the mixing medium and let it dry?


----------



## Neophyte (Sep 26, 2005)

*Mixing Medium*

I just picked a bottle of mixing medium from the pro store in Montreal today. I am having so much fun with it and my pigments! a Does anyone have pics of different shades they've created or looks with the mixing medium?


----------



## JessRocks (Sep 26, 2005)

Trt it with Sushi Flower....it looks awesome!!


----------



## jess98765 (Oct 5, 2005)

*Fix + as mixing medium??*

Does anyone know whether you can use it to mix pigments together?? is it eye safe??


----------



## user2 (Oct 5, 2005)

I don't know if it's eye safe but I used it a couple of times before I got my Mixing! I didn't use it with pigments but with e/s and it worked great! I used my Parrot as a liner and it lasted a whole day!


----------



## jess98765 (Oct 5, 2005)

oooo, thaks VV, i may just try using some tongiht 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Hope i can still see tomorrow!


----------



## caffn8me (Oct 6, 2005)

The M·A·C trainer who ran the first M·A·C Professional Makeup Artistry course demonstrated the use of Fix+ as a mixing medium with an eyeshadow to use as an eyeliner.  I think that counts as an official endorsement


----------



## Sanne (Oct 6, 2005)

I used to mix it with my eyebrow-shadow, and it lasted pretty good!!! I also mixed it with green pigment once, and that one really brightens up when when I used it wet.


----------



## jess98765 (Oct 6, 2005)

oohh yay then. at least i know that i won't ruin my eyes up with it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Cheers guys !


----------



## Sushi_Flower (Oct 6, 2005)

I have Fix+ and used it to make Studio tech foundation apply like a dream over mattyfying lotion but now that i'm planning to get powder foundation i thought it was going to lay unused so this is a great idea! I've tried to do it before but i don't think i used enough. how do you use it? Spray on to a brush? I suspect it'll mostly go everywhere except the brush! How similar does it act to mixing medium?


----------



## caffn8me (Oct 6, 2005)

The technique the M·A·C trainer demonstrated was to squirt some Fix+ into the little clear plastic spray button cover that comes with the Fix+ and dip his brush into that before using the brush on the product.


----------



## tiramisu (Oct 6, 2005)

oh this is great to know!!  I love Fix+ anyway and will be trying this out.  Thanks for posting


----------



## Sushi_Flower (Oct 10, 2005)

I've never used mixing medium so how different does Fix+ act when used in the same way? Does it give similar results or very different results/textures?


----------



## jess98765 (Oct 11, 2005)

i tried the pigments with Fix+ the other night and its so much better than water (which was what i used before).  The only problem i had with it is that i kinda got some tingly and irritating feeling after use. Also after a while my lids started to get really dry- maybe putting on a base might be better i guess.  Thanks for all your help girlies!


----------



## Jude (Oct 11, 2005)

Fix + with everything is my little mantra.  It is the most awesome-est thing ever...haha.  I shoot a little spray onto my brush when I want to punch up the color but not necessarily foil the shadows.  I totally recommend it, you will find so many uses for it that the price is completely worth it.


----------



## Sushi_Flower (Oct 11, 2005)

I love Fix+ too! A couple more questions..i love Fix+ as i've been mattyfying my skin and then spraying Fix+ on so that my Studio Tech doesn't apply greasy but glides on like a dream. I'm thinking of switching to a powder foundation now (Guerlain) and i was wondering if i could carry on with the same application technique? On MUA they said the powder foundation would go blotchy if i did? I'd love to carry on using it the same way.

Also if you spray Fix+ on a brush and then dip it in shadow then will it not contaminate the rest of the eyeshadow in the pot? This is the only reason i've never done it before.


----------



## FacesbyNiki (Oct 11, 2005)

Oh wow. I have Fix + and rarely use it. Now I have found a reason to. 

Thanks guys.


----------



## magenta (Oct 11, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sushi_Flower* 
_I love Fix+ too! A couple more questions..i love Fix+ as i've been mattyfying my skin and then spraying Fix+ on so that my Studio Tech doesn't apply greasy but glides on like a dream. I'm thinking of switching to a powder foundation now (Guerlain) and i was wondering if i could carry on with the same application technique? On MUA they said the powder foundation would go blotchy if i did? I'd love to carry on using it the same way.

Also if you spray Fix+ on a brush and then dip it in shadow then will it not contaminate the rest of the eyeshadow in the pot? This is the only reason i've never done it before._

 
you can spray the Fix + onto your face after applying your powder foundation, and it will keep it from looking chalky or powdery on ytour skin!


----------



## Krista (Oct 11, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sushi_Flower* 
_Also if you spray Fix+ on a brush and then dip it in shadow then will it not contaminate the rest of the eyeshadow in the pot? This is the only reason i've never done it before._

 
This is what I'd like to know too.


----------



## fabbyabby (Oct 12, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jess98765* 
_i tried the pigments with Fix+ the other night and its so much better than water (which was what i used before).  The only problem i had with it is that i kinda got some tingly and irritating feeling after use. Also after a while my lids started to get really dry- maybe putting on a base might be better i guess.  Thanks for all your help girlies!_

 
Fix+ is slightly acidic in its pH.  That is what the tingly sensation is.  It is still safe for use on your eyes, but that could also be the cause of the drying.  I have the same problem with the wipes which have the same pH.


----------



## jess98765 (Oct 12, 2005)

oohh, thanks so much for clearing that up for me fabbyabby!!


----------



## Sushi_Flower (Oct 12, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *magenta* 
_you can spray the Fix + onto your face after applying your powder foundation, and it will keep it from looking chalky or powdery on ytour skin!_

 
Yeh i know that's a great trick but i look much better with a matte look to my skin and in fact i use Blot powder alot over any foundation so spraying Fix+ kind of takes away abit of its effect. But i'm still going to try to do this sometimes if i look toooo matte.


----------



## galvanizer (Oct 13, 2005)

*Mixing Medium...Face & Body vs. Water Based*

What exactly is the difference between these two?  It looks like the water based one is clear... is the Face & Body one clearish too (with a little pearl?)

do they both perform the same?  I want one but not sure which one would be best.


----------



## jeanna (Oct 13, 2005)

depends on what you want to use it for. if you're only using it on your face, especially in the eye area, go with regular water-based?

there's a thread in the Product Safety forum. it's definitely worth a read:
http://www.specktra.net/forum/showthread.php?t=27717


----------



## caffn8me (Oct 13, 2005)

Both are eye safe but Face & Body mixing medium has a film forming agent which means it will bind pigments and glitter more strongly than water based mixing medium.  Face & Body mixing medium is really like Face & Body Foundation without any pigment.  Once it dries it is water resistant.


----------



## galvanizer (Oct 14, 2005)

Thanks both for your input.  I'd imagine the Face & Body would be safe for eyes (since it's for FACE too).  I know to avoid the alcohol one for sure.  I love that the Face & Body would have a better adhesion/water resistance (therefore lasting performance) so that's the baby I want ~  thanks again for your help!


----------



## SonRisa (Oct 14, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *galvanizer* 
_What exactly is the difference between these two?  It looks like the water based one is clear... is the Face & Body one clearish too (with a little pearl?)

do they both perform the same?  I want one but not sure which one would be best._

 
Face and body will turn anything into Face and Body foundation. I have it and absolutely love it.


----------



## galvanizer (Oct 14, 2005)

Oh good!  It's quite settled then ~ I want it!!


----------



## legallyblond (Oct 14, 2005)

Unfortunately,Face and Body is not working for me as i hoped.Pigments and eyeshadows don,t hold any better than using a paint,i even noticed that paints do a much better job,with Face and Body shadows tend to crease after some hours.It also do nothing increasing the brightness of colours.
I haven,t tried water based mixing medium though.


----------



## galvanizer (Oct 16, 2005)

uh oh... *sigh*

Maybe I'll have to get a little sample of both the Regular (water based) and Face & body to test them first...


----------



## BabyFu18 (Nov 3, 2005)

*MAC Mixing Medium*

I was wondering anyone can tell me how much the water-based MAC mixing medium retails for.  Thanks!


----------



## caffn8me (Nov 3, 2005)

You haven't said where you are from and your profile doesn't help either.  In the UK it retails for £12


----------



## BabyFu18 (Nov 3, 2005)

Sorry, I was wondering how much it retails for in the US.  Thanks for your help!


----------



## caffn8me (Nov 3, 2005)

The thread Mixing Medium/Pigments suggests about $14-$15


----------



## blepharisma (Nov 3, 2005)

*Liner & Lash Mixing Medium*

Hey all,

I just saw somebody on LJ post about Liner & Lash Mixing Medium... I had no idea there was such a thing!

Anyone try it? How is it at sealing liner (since the water based isn't fantastic as a sealant)? How much does it cost?

cheers,


----------



## glittergoddess27 (Nov 3, 2005)

The MAC eyeliner mixing medium is fantastic. Mix it with your piggies and you will jump up and down,.. it makes an excellent liquid liner that dries smudge proof and very very water resistant. Though the first time I used it it felt a little tingly around my eyes but did not hurt,.. once it dried,.. I was in business. After my initial use I have not had that problem again?? I think my tube was about $14. But a teeny bit will take you a long way! I cannot recommend this enough.


----------



## blepharisma (Nov 4, 2005)

sweet, thanks!

is this a new product?


----------



## aziajs (Nov 4, 2005)

I just looked at the macpro website and noticed the eyeliner medium.  And it says its limited edition.  I had never seen it before.  It must be relatively new.


----------



## JoyC (Nov 4, 2005)

The liner medium sounds delish! but I wonder how does it compare with other liner sealants on the market~ cause I already have some and I don't wanna overkill my stash~ is it really that smudge proof like fluidlines? even on oily lids? lemmings lemmings.....


----------



## blepharisma (Nov 6, 2005)

Got the eyeliner mixing medium this weekend - first test went well! Teal pigment never looked so good (and stayed on ALL DAY!).

First off... for some reason, I thought people were referring to a single medium called 'Lash and Liner Mixing Medium'. Really, these are two separate products - one for eyeliner and one for making mascara. They come in tubes like the select concealer. They don't look very big, but you use a teeny bit (of the liner one, anyway).

Second, I had asked about the liner medium making it safe to apply glitter to the eye area (along the lines of the premade glitter liners). When I bought the liner medium, this was one of the selling features highlighted by the MA - she brought it up first.

I haven't tested this one out, but based on the consistency of the stuff I can see how it would work. Looking forward to trying this out with some of my crystalled glitters! Wheee!


----------



## AllINeedIsMac (Nov 28, 2005)

*Mixing Medium*

How the heck do you use the MAC medium? I have a lot of pigments with very little in them and would like to hurry up and use them with something so I can turn in the containers for B2M. Help!


----------



## mspixieears (Nov 28, 2005)

Merged an existing thread to try and contain mixing medium questions in one thread, hope no one minds.

Please also refer to this thread, which gives more info:

http://www.specktra.net/forum/showthread.php?t=31101


----------



## jmvuitton (Nov 28, 2005)

Alcohol & water based are $15 each.
Eyeliner and lash mixing medium are $11 each


----------



## mspixieears (Nov 28, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jmvuitton* 
_Alcohol & water based are $15 each.
Eyeliner and lash mixing medium are $11 each_

 
I think AllINeedIsMac is asking how to use up her mixing medium, and I think the price is actually addressed in posts above.


----------



## jmvuitton (Nov 28, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mspixieears* 
_I think AllINeedIsMac is asking how to use up her mixing medium, and I think the price is actually addressed in posts above._

 
I was commenting on the OP's question on how much it retails for, not AllINeedIsMac. Scroll up


----------



## mspixieears (Nov 28, 2005)

Ah, my apologies *blush*


----------



## galvanizer (Nov 28, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jmvuitton* 
_Alcohol & water based are $15 each.
Eyeliner and lash mixing medium are $11 each_

 
Huh?  This I didn't know... that there is an eyeliner and lash mixing medium as well?  These must be new 'cuz I didn't see them on the Pro site just a little while ago (water, alcohol and face&body were the only ones I saw...)


----------



## amelies_mommy (Nov 29, 2005)

*MAC Mixing Medium for Eye Liner  NEW? Unreleased?*

So I was recently at the PRO MAC store in Toronto when the girl suggested the mixing medium for pigments.  I told her I wasn't interested in the liquid one and then she took out this tube (about the same size as the lip mix), anyway, she showed me how to use it and the tube said Mixing Medium for eye liner and when I said, ok, I'm sold, she told me they didn't have any.  That it wasn't yet released!?!  Can they do that?  Show me stuff that they are not selling?  I was a bit peeved as I really wanted it.  Why would she do that?  I don't get it.  Anyway, I did at least walk away with a very generous sample of this non sale item... but has anyone else heard of this product?  If so, are they selling it where you are?  Please let me know girls.  Thanks!!  ~Dee~


----------



## blepharisma (Nov 29, 2005)

It sure has been released. I bought it. At THAT store, too! Hahaha. 
I bought it at the Toronto Pro store about a month ago.

I LOVE IT


----------



## caffn8me (Nov 29, 2005)

They can certainly show you things that haven't been released yet but which will be soon - there's nothing illegal about it.  I got to play with MSFs before they were released.  The Eyeliner and Lash mixing media are definitely out now.


----------



## amelies_mommy (Nov 29, 2005)

*mixing medium...*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blepharisma* 
_It sure has been released. I bought it. At THAT store, too! Hahaha. 
I bought it at the Toronto Pro store about a month ago.

I LOVE IT_

 
I guess the girl behind the counter didn't know what the heck she was talking about then.  I'm going to go back next week.  Perhaps they were sold out or something.  Boy, they need people with a little "up there" than that girl


----------



## amelies_mommy (Nov 29, 2005)

*lash mixing media?!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *caffn8me* 
_They can certainly show you things that haven't been released yet but which will be soon - there's nothing illegal about it.  I got to play with MSFs before they were released.  The Eyeliner and Lash mixing media are definitely out now._

 
Lash mixing media!!??  Oh wow, another item for my Christmas list!!  YAY!!  Thanks girls.


----------



## lah_knee (Nov 29, 2005)

ya there are lash mixing medium and eyeliner mixing medium that come in those tubes. last month when i was at the vegas pro store the girl tried to get me to buy some but i passed on it... but im definately getting it now that i get my 60% off WEWT!


----------



## bluegrassbabe (Nov 30, 2005)

Anyone tried the mascara medium? I'm curious for the reviews on this.


----------



## PhonyBaloney500 (Nov 30, 2005)

So what's the point of it and how do you use it? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




How is it different from the regular mixing medium (water-based).


----------



## blepharisma (Nov 30, 2005)

The liner mixing medium is much thicker & makes the liner stay put, like nobody's business. It is so thick that it can be used to make your own glitter liner. The MA told me this when I bought it - I have tried it & the glitter didn't budge, and it came off so easily with no mess at the end of the night.

It's fantastic.


----------



## roxybc (Nov 30, 2005)

Is the liner mixing medium stuff only available at the Pro store?  Does anyone know the price of it, preferably in CDN $$$?


----------



## glittergoddess27 (Nov 30, 2005)

Well I called the pro line to get mine (eyeliner mixing medium)and have had it for like 3 months now,.. I even did a review on it in the review section,.. it was about $14.50 US dollars. Sorry I don't know what the exchange is. One tube of the eyeliner mixing medium will last you forever and a day,.. you don't need much.  ITA with Blepharisma,.. it makes it smudge proof,..as far as I can tell waterproof,.. the glitter stays put and it doesn't flake away. I used it with my Acid Orange in an FOTD I did a while ago and it was really super neat. Though as I say in my review when I first use it I kinda get a tightening sensation but not hurty,.. and then when it dries it is out of this world.


----------



## lianna (Nov 30, 2005)

This sounds so amazing! I've been trying to find a way to use the glitter vials that used to come in the holiday sets with the pigments and I guess I've found a way to use them now!

But for the mascara mixing medium, how do you use this? Mixed with glitter/pigments over mascara?


----------



## blepharisma (Nov 30, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glittergoddess27* 
_ Though as I say in my review when I first use it I kinda get a tightening sensation but not hurty,.. and then when it dries it is out of this world._

 
Hahaha... yeah, the tightening feels a little strange. I think it scared my friend at first when she tried it the other night. It's like you can feel the stuff on your eyes at first - and you think you'll hate it - but then as it dries, you stop noticing it.

 I'm pretty sure I paid around $14 +tx Canadian when I got mine. I have a feeling this will last me ages.


----------



## kiwicleopatra (Nov 30, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lianna* 
_This sounds so amazing! I've been trying to find a way to use the glitter vials that used to come in the holiday sets with the pigments and I guess I've found a way to use them now!

But for the mascara mixing medium, how do you use this? Mixed with glitter/pigments over mascara?_

 
Yup 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  or at least thats what I do.  Blue Storm Mascara - Love


----------



## xnaomix (Dec 1, 2005)

I bought mine at the vegas pro store for $1o US
It's amazing. I love love love it.
I pad some reflects blue glitter over it. Hot.


----------



## roxybc (Dec 1, 2005)

So it's only available at pro stores??


I've used liquid strong hold gel and a little fine tipped paint brush to make my own glitter liners out of my loose glitters.  It works great, no flaking.


----------



## kiwicleopatra (Dec 1, 2005)

I think its only avaliable at pro.....I havent been to a freestanding but I doubt they'd have it.


----------



## artemisa (Dec 1, 2005)

Yes, it's only available at PRO. I bought it last month and I can't live without it. It's just wonderful, one of the best products MAC has released in my opinion.
I even use it with regular e/s and it totally brightens them. Plus, it doesn't burn my lids like the water-based mixing medium did.

And it's quite cheap, by the way!


----------



## lianna (Dec 1, 2005)

Wow! Can't wait to get my hands on these  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So both of the mixing mediums, are they water based or alcohol based? TIA!


----------



## amelies_mommy (Dec 3, 2005)

WOW, now I know I have to bug them for it.  Hopefully when I call they will have someone who knows what they're talking about.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Thanks for all the feedback girls, much appreciated.


----------



## AllINeedIsMac (Dec 5, 2005)

Sorry, I didn't even realize that I wasn's subscribed to this thread, but my question is: How do you use the mixing medium? I recieved a sample from one of my girlfriends, and it seems its very watery? Then I read another thread (which I should have searched, sorry....) and it showed me how to use it. My other question is, is there another mm that's a little thicker, like something that can form my pigs to a paste? I sampled the waterbased mm.


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Dec 5, 2005)

I think the eyeliner mixing medium is thicker.


----------



## user2 (Dec 6, 2005)

*Mixing Medium Eyeliner and Glitters...*

So tell me:

Is it the same as the gel in the Glitter Eye Liners? Does it dry the way the GEL do?
Is it worth buying?

TIA!


----------



## martygreene (Dec 6, 2005)

I'm not sure yet, I haven't managed to poke at it yet.


----------



## Corvs Queen (Dec 6, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *martygreene* 
_I haven't managed to poke at it yet._

 




That made me smile!


----------



## glittergoddess27 (Dec 7, 2005)

I have it and it seems to be a different consistancy than the gel in the glitter eye liners. Its not clear when it comes out of the tube it is kinda milky. Reminds me of a gloss consistancy. Think it works better with colored glitter if you are making your own glitter liner,.. if you use something like the reflects glitter then it kinda gets lost in the milky-ness. It definitely has more stay put power more than the glitter liner. Those dry and flake off on me. The eyeliner mixing medium kinda feels like it tightens until it dries but once it does I haven't had any flaking at all, its very smooth like liquid eyeliner. It makes the glitter stay put. If you use it with colored pigments it rocks as well. Even if it is the "same thing" then buying it as the mixing medium is better,..you can work with it more and it looks better. HTH.


----------



## turtle_pixie_ (Dec 7, 2005)

jw how you apply it?


----------



## glittergoddess27 (Dec 8, 2005)

I use my 209 or any pencil or angled brush to apply it. I squeeze a little out onto a piece of clean plastic I use for mixing stuff and then add either pigment or glitter,.. use the brush to mix it up and voila,... Super simple,... then apply with the brush.


----------



## baby_love (Dec 12, 2005)

what I do is put a teeny drop of it on my 209 brush (but I've also used a 266) and then dip that in the glitter and just sweep it along my lashline, and it shows up better than glitter liners do, b/c w/ peacocky you have to put a few layers on in order for it to show up.

but I recommend putting some water based mixing medium over it after it dries.  it stays on longer.


----------



## mellz (Dec 17, 2005)

wow thanks for this...I've been wondering the same thing which is why I haven't bought any yet


----------



## paintedkaty (Dec 27, 2005)

*Lash mixing medium (Best eyelashes ever!)*

I'm really curious about the lash mixing medium. I have something similar to the eyeliner mixing medium from another brand and I'd love to make funky color mascaras from my eye shadows. I haven't found any reviews of the lash mixing medium. Does anyone use it? Is it any good? How does it work? Thanks all!


----------



## martygreene (Dec 27, 2005)

This is a very new PRO product, and as such not many folk have had a chance to use it yet. You may wish to call a PRO store and ask someone there for more info about it.


----------



## paintedkaty (Dec 27, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *martygreene* 
_This is a very new PRO product, and as such not many folk have had a chance to use it yet. You may wish to call a PRO store and ask someone there for more info about it._

 
Thanks! I'm really excited about this products potential. I'll probably wander down to the pro store after work on Thursday.


----------



## Isis (Dec 28, 2005)

*emailed MAC Pro here's what they said:*

The M·A·C Mixing Medium Lash is a colorless mixing medium base that can be used
to create unique customized shades on the lashes. It is packaged in a small tube
(similar to the MAC PRO GLOSS size) for quick and easy blending.

Apply a few beads of the Mixing Medium Lash to the back of your non-dominant
hand or a small petri-dish, and mix with any eye safe product (Pigments are
especially wonderful for this). Use a clean mascara wand to apply the mixture to
the lashes. It can be used over mascara or alone.

Mixing Medium Lash provides superior adherence of color, plus extended wear,
curl and lengthening. It also strengthens and conditions the  lashes and is
suitable for all skin types.

To view Mixing Medium Lash Online, go to:
www.macpro.com

I'm going to order some to play around with 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




I can't wait to find out how Teal, Green Brown, & Blue Brown look as lash colors!


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Jan 7, 2006)

*Mixing Medium*

Is this a pro only thing? I couldn't find it on the MAC website 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



And what are the pros/cons of the alcohol and water based ones?


----------



## litlaur (Jan 7, 2006)

Mixing medium is a pro product. It's available at pro stores. I think you can also order it by phone.

You can use water-based mixing medium in the eye area, but not alcohol-based.


----------



## aquarius11 (Jan 8, 2006)

I was at the L.A. Pro store in November and got me some water-based mixing medium.  The MA said the alcohol-based is very drying.  I'm really happy with the water-based that I bought and find myself using it often.  You can call any Pro store and I'm sure they could send you whatever you wanted in the mail.  Hope that helped!


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Jan 8, 2006)

thanks! also, how much does this retail for? thanks again...


----------



## Isis (Jan 8, 2006)

$15.00 Usd


----------



## V2LUCKY (Jan 8, 2006)

Piggiebacking your question (hope you don't mind):
I've seen on MACpro.com that they have quite a few different kinds of mixing medium,... which one is better for pigments the reg (water based) MM or the gel MM? http://www.macpro.com/templates/prod..._ID=PROD7  797


----------



## lianna (Jan 8, 2006)

Kind of reviving this thread again but can anyone tell me specifically how many types of MM there are and what they do? I've heard about the eyeliner and lash ones too...but what do they really do?

Need to know all of these because the MAC stores here don't sell them so I'm trying to get a CP, but I need to know exactly what each different MM does. TIA!


----------



## asnbrb (Jan 8, 2006)

pardon me since i'm a little tipsy.

you can find the different types on the macpro site. 

i've got the water based mixing medium and the eyeliner mixing medium.  haven't tried the  eyeliner one yet since i've just received it yesterday, but the water based is awesome.  it makes pigments STICK and STAY.  the other threads mentioned that the alcohol based one dries out your skin.  you CAN use it to make an eyeliner, but it tends to sting a little on my eyes (very sensitive). 

the eyeliner and lash does what it sounds like:  you can combine with different pigments to make different color mascara/eyeliners.  the eyeliner one came in a little tube thing similar to one of the concealers and i just mix a bit with pigment and use it as a creme eyeliner (like a fluidline)  again, haven't tried it yet, but i'm going out tomorrow, so we'll see. 

 i personally LOVE my mixing medium and am hoping to love my eyeliner one as well. i'll let you know!!

 oh, and you can mix glitter with the eyeliner one (from what i've heard) and it stays way better)


----------



## user2 (Jan 8, 2006)

I love my MM water-base! 
Goldbit e/s looks so nice and metallic with it and not lustre-ish at all!!!

My MM eye liner is amazing with every glitter! I wore it for New Years Eve with Silver Glitter and it stays on exactly like a Glitter Eye Liner!!! AMAZING!!!


----------



## Sanne (Jan 8, 2006)

now I'm having a I-must-have-that moment....


----------



## user2 (Jan 8, 2006)

Sanne, if you need a PRO Store connection....


----------



## Isis (Jan 8, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *asnbrb* 
_the eyeliner and lash does what it sounds like:  you can combine with different pigments to make different color mascara/eyeliners.  the eyeliner one came in a little tube thing similar to one of the concealers and i just mix a bit with pigment and use it as a creme eyeliner (like a fluidline)_

 
I just Mixing Medium/Lash & Eyeliner a few weeks ago and they are sesriouslly the best invention since sliced bread 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I finally have a good use for pigments! LOL


----------



## user2 (Jan 8, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *FairladyZ* 
_I just Mixing Medium/Lash & Eyeliner a few weeks ago and they are sesriouslly the best invention since sliced bread 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I finally have a good use for pigments! LOL_

 
Or for Glitter! HELP!!! A new addiction!


----------



## MargaretD (Jan 8, 2006)

*Make your own mixing medium*

I read on MUA that you can make your own mixing medium by adding 3 parts water to 1 part glycerine. You can buy a big bottle of glycerin from CVS for $2.99.

Twisted Fayte sells a silicone-based one for $9.


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Jan 9, 2006)

I hope I can make or find something similar cuz I cant buy from a pro store and all the ones on ebay are eithe samples or overpriced


----------



## lianna (Jan 9, 2006)

Thanks for all the info! Now I'm probably going to get the water-based one and the ones for lashes and eyeliner too!


----------



## MargaretD (Jan 9, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Dreamergirl3* 
_I hope I can make or find something similar cuz I cant buy from a pro store and all the ones on ebay are eithe samples or overpriced 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I just bought the pure glycerin from CVS today to try and make my own. I'll post my results tomorrow night.


----------



## user2 (Jan 9, 2006)

@ DREAMERGIRL: Did you get my PM? If so, please answer me!


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Jan 9, 2006)

Hey VV, wrote you back!

Margaret, I'm dying to know how it works out!


----------



## Chelly (Jan 9, 2006)

alcohol based anythign will dry you out! but i have to know - is it ABSOLUTLY necessary to buy the mixing medium? water works fairly well for me lol

oh and btw if anyone lives near vegas or often travels there they have an AMAZING mac pro store in the cesars forum shops


----------



## mspixieears (Jan 10, 2006)

Ack, I hate to be a teetotaller, but there are a few threads in existence on this topic, here are links to just the ones with 'mixing medium' in title (there were several others in combo with other products):

http://www.specktra.net/forum/showthread.php?t=32838

http://www.specktra.net/forum/showthread.php?t=27623


----------



## M (Jan 16, 2006)

*P&P eye and lip + mixing medium*

Sorry if this has already been posted. I haven't slept in over 4 years and today I'm really tired so I didn't go back and look thru all the topics. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm curious if the eye primer works for oily lids. The only thing I don't crease thru is UD PP. 

In regards to the lip primer-I've never used one. Does this REALLY make a difference? Do you think it's a must have?

Mixing Medium-I just got some this weekend and used it yesterday. Do any of you use and eyebase before? 

TIA
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



M


----------



## MACmermaid (Jan 16, 2006)

Hello   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   i have oily lids too :-(   and i used the prep + prime eye (at first alone as a base) and it creased for me - it has silicone in it i think and the texture is almost slick/slippery...which for me on my eyelid is not good.  but then i found that it is awesome under any paint, and that the combination of prep + prime eye and a MAC paint makes for a great base for me. i found that the prep + prime under the paint improves the blendability of my shadows (compared to just the paint alone) and prevents creasing. 

as for the prep + prime lip, i bought it and haven't been crazy about it.  it might just be me, but i tried it under "O" lipstick and i found that it made it difficult to apply the lipstick evenly.  under lipglasses though i found it makes them feel less sticky, which is good.  so i don't think MAC's lip primer is a must-have, but maybe there are better ones out there?  it's definitely something that's gathering dust in my make-up collection.  maybe i'll give it another try though.

hope that helps!   and i hope you can get some sleep soon


----------



## michelleee67 (Jan 16, 2006)

i also have oily lids... the prep+prime eye works really well for me but like the previous poster said it works even better with paint on top of it..for my everyday paint i use stifle.. it has just the right amount of shimmer..good luck!!


----------



## mspixieears (Jan 17, 2006)

A few useful threads:

Prep + Prime lips: http://www.specktra.net/forum/showthread.php?t=30282
P+P eyes: http://www.specktra.net/forum/showthread.php?t=35459
http://www.specktra.net/forum/showthread.php?t=31324

Mixing medium: http://www.specktra.net/forum/showthread.php?t=36570
http://www.specktra.net/forum/showthread.php?t=36051
http://www.specktra.net/forum/showthread.php?t=35664
(mixing medium for eyes & the one for lashes)


----------



## Eemaan (Feb 9, 2006)

*Your Favourite Pigment with Mixing Medium Eyeliner?*

Iv'e just bought the mixing medium for eyeliner and absolutely love how versatile it has made pigment useage. i tried it with teal pigment (yes i know, old batch not eyesafe) and wow, utterly loved it. Great alterative to a  peacocky alternative.  

what are your favourites so i can rush about and try them?


----------



## asnbrb (Feb 9, 2006)

teal and blue.  grape's pretty good too, but it doesn't show up as well on me.


----------



## user2 (Feb 9, 2006)

Coco Pigment
and
Silver Glitter!


----------



## giz2000 (Feb 9, 2006)

Reflects Gold glitter looks AMAZING when used as an eyeliner...


----------



## glittergoddess27 (Feb 9, 2006)

Any Reflects Glitter,... Acid Orange! Really any of the vivid pigments,... Let me count the ways,...see example,.. this look was mostly achived with acid orange and eyeliner mix medium. 

http://us.f2.yahoofs.com/bc/3ff9f5a0...ib66DBOnB_O8B3


----------



## AriannaErin (Feb 9, 2006)

I use kelly green as a liner with many of my green shadows, it's very pretty 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I also like using Rose pigment with the liner medium, but I mix rose with everything (cheeks, lips... )


----------



## PrettyKitty (Feb 9, 2006)

I have both Mixing Medium water based and Mixing Medium Eyeliner.. and I hate the last one!!! With Mixing Medium, even if I rub my lids, it stay all day.. With MM Eyeliner, if I touch my lids, everything come off. Bleh... If you have the chance to try the MM water based, go for it!! It's 5 X better!


----------



## glittergoddess27 (Feb 9, 2006)

Hmm,.. PrettyKitty,.. That is strange,.. Maybe you are using too much of it,..my eyeliner MM makes it nearly waterproof and I have to really work to get it off? I will definitely have to try to waterbased MM if you think it is better than that!


----------



## Isis (Feb 10, 2006)

Blue & Blue Brown!


----------



## lilu (Feb 10, 2006)

Copper Sparkle


----------



## FemmeNoir (Feb 10, 2006)

I bought the e/l MM, but I don't know how to use it. Do you just mix the pigment w/ the MM on the back of your hand? What brush do you use? I was thinking about using the one I use with Fluidlines.


----------



## michy_mimi (Feb 10, 2006)

I used Coco Beach the other day and it looked brilliant as a liner!


----------



## KJam (Feb 10, 2006)

Grape - makes the ultimate purple liner


----------



## asnbrb (Feb 10, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *FemmeNoir* 
_I bought the e/l MM, but I don't know how to use it. Do you just mix the pigment w/ the MM on the back of your hand? What brush do you use? I was thinking about using the one I use with Fluidlines._

 
I bought one of those paint mixing palettes from Ben Franklin that has six indentations.  I put one teensy drop of MM in an indentation and mix pigment with it until it turns pasty.

I don't use the same brush as my fluidlines.  I use a flat eyeshadow brush for my MM stuff (since I make it dirty with the pigment anyway) and the fluidlines are done with a tiny slanted brush.  Both are from sephora.


----------



## mima (Feb 28, 2006)

*mixing medium face and body*

has anyone tried this? the mac pro website says that used alone it gives a satin glow (which sounds lovely!)


----------



## aziajs (Feb 28, 2006)

I wonder too.  What would you use it for?


----------



## anuy (Feb 28, 2006)

i got it because i heard you could mix it with foundation to make face & body foundation and that you could mix in pigments etc etc.... but when i got it, i wasn't that impressed. but thats just my opinion. it smelled funny


----------



## mima (Feb 28, 2006)

ah, thanks! you saved me some money!


----------



## baby_love (Feb 28, 2006)

an MA at the Vegas pro store says that if you want your foundation to litterally look airbrushed on, you put your MM on just like you woukd with foundation, then you swipe your foundation on your forhead, chin and both sides of your face.  then, you take a big dense fluffy brush (or the 187) and you buff it in.  her makeup looked fabulous.


----------



## aznsmurfy (Mar 1, 2006)

is that what the face and body foundation does? it's mixed for you already? i'm not exactly sure what face and body foundation does. .. hehe


----------



## Insomiac (Mar 1, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aznsmurfy* 
_is that what the face and body foundation does? it's mixed for you already? i'm not exactly sure what face and body foundation does. .. hehe_

 
No, Face & Body foundation is something else than the Face & Body Mixing Medium. The foundation is a foundation (LOL), but can go on the skin sheerly.


----------



## mspixieears (Mar 1, 2006)

I found a thread that says some more about this, and it has a post (last one) with more links to other MM threads:

http://www.specktra.net/forum/showthread.php?t=36570


----------



## i_bleed_life (Mar 1, 2006)

So would the MM be better then prep and prime skin???


----------



## aznsmurfy (Mar 1, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *caffn8me* 
_Face & Body Mixing Medium contains film forming ingredients which will trap pigments and glitters.  

Water Based Mixing medium contains a gum as a thickener but it won't trap pigments and glitters as firmly.

Alcohol Based Mixing Medium has a film forming ingredient to produce a durable finish but it isn't recommended for use anywhere near the eyes due to its high alcohol content._

 
Caffn8me, do you know of the Face & Body MM can be used safely on eyes? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thank you!


----------



## legallyblond (Mar 1, 2006)

I guess you can use it.I have it and used it without a problem and i have sensitive eyes that get red and irritated very easy.


----------



## mspixieears (Mar 2, 2006)

http://www.specktra.net/forum/showthread.php?t=27623

Chelsea has some info on what this MM is supposed to do in this thread.

i_bleed_life - I don't think that P+P skin is better - it's a primer which has a different function. I could be wrong though. MM sounds like some sort of enhancer rather than a primer.


----------



## i_bleed_life (Mar 2, 2006)

ok, one more question then, should I use prep and prime, AND MM??


----------



## disenchanted (Mar 2, 2006)

I use the EZR, are one of those better to be using than this.....as far as mixing with pigments and using in the eye area that is?


----------



## baby_love (Mar 2, 2006)

yeah, it is.  it's like a cream.  also, face and body MM is thick.


----------



## baby_love (Mar 2, 2006)

I would.  but put the primer on first (duhhhhhh that was a dumb thing to say haha)


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Mar 3, 2006)

how to use it...
You can put a drop or two on a petri dish or a place and dip your brush in pigment or eyeshadow and then mix it around in the liquid and apply it.  it makes the color more intense and when you're mixing pigments together to create a unique color, it makes it easier and more flawless in itself.  If that made any sense at all.


----------



## bAbY_cHiCkEn01 (Mar 3, 2006)

What is the lash MM used for? I know its lash but isn't that wat mascara is for? What else can you use it for?


----------



## Jennifer Mcfly (Mar 3, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cookie_monsta2504* 
_What is the lash MM used for? I know its lash but isn't that wat mascara is for? What else can you use it for?_

 
I believe you can use it to mix with pigments to make colored mascara...


----------



## bAbY_cHiCkEn01 (Mar 3, 2006)

Ohhhh pretty... I need to get me some now!


----------



## mizfit (Mar 23, 2006)

*Question about mixing medium*

I just bought my first bottle of water base mixing medium after trying a sample. I got the bottle through ebay though since this is a Pro store product.

In the bottle, there are two little steel looking beads floating at the bottom. Please tell me that's in every bottle, lol. If so, what are they for? Thanks.


----------



## canadiangirl_1117 (Mar 23, 2006)

Just for maintaining an equal mixture throughout the bottle when you shake it before use. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Mine has them too.


----------



## afterglow (Mar 23, 2006)

Yeap, they're just ball-bearings for mixing.  They have them sometimes in nail polish, too.


----------



## Jennifer Mcfly (Mar 23, 2006)

yup, they are supposed to be in there


----------



## mspixieears (Mar 24, 2006)

Just merged this newer thread with another one on water-based MM.


----------



## lola336 (Mar 31, 2006)

*Mixing Medium...Lash*

So Im going to get the lash mixing medium....i cant wait!  I called a Pro store to ask about it though..cause I wanted to know how different the lash and eye medium was.  I basically asked if I could use the lash mm as eyeliner..and she said no because they are made with completely different things. Hmm..has anyone ever tried this?  I would think if its not exact they are close enough???  any thoughts??


----------



## Turbokittykat (Mar 31, 2006)

If you want to use it as eyeliner why not just buy eyeliner mixing medium?


----------



## lola336 (Mar 31, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Turbokittykat* 
_If you want to use it as eyeliner why not just buy eyeliner mixing medium?_

 
lol....true. well i only wanted to get one on them...and i prefer the lash mm over the eyeliner one. i figured i have a ton of eyeliners, but i dont have colored mascaras..and its not worth buying several tubes for a few uses..and so i figured it would kill 2 birds with one stone...u know. i was just curious as to exactly how different the two are. maybe ill just have to get both..LOL


----------



## ruby_soho (Mar 31, 2006)

I would imagine the lash mixing medium would be alot thicker.


----------



## LuvBeMac (Apr 7, 2006)

*Mixing medium*

What is the function? Does it make eyeshadow looks brighter? And what the advantages using it?


----------



## koolmnbv (Apr 7, 2006)

You can mix this  clear liquid,with pigments or other eyeshadows to make the eyeshadow brighter and more vibrant/metallic looking , you can either lightly dampen your brush w. this and then get some pigment or e/s on your brush and apply or you can mix a lil medium w. some pigment in a seperate area jar whatever you want and make like a little liquid shadow mixture. I love water based mixing medium. They also make mixing medium for mascara you can mix the mascara m/m w. pigments to make colored mascaras and they make M/M eyeliner it will obviously make pigments into eyeliners and they make it in other formulas as well. like m/m body  and m/m alcohol based , but if you buy this for eyes and eyeshadows make sure you don't buy alcohol based it will dry your eyes out terribly and it will more than likely burn.(make sure it is water based)


----------



## martygreene (Apr 7, 2006)

There are MANY threads on various aspects of mixing medium, if you do a search for mixing medium with the search function (might help to do an advanced search and restrict the search to the MAC Chat forum to make it easier on you) you will find them. Please remember to use the search function prior to starting new threads, to prevent duplicate threads. 

Here is a thread asking the same question you are:http://specktra.net/forum/showthread.php?t=28434
but there are many more threads on various aspects of this product, run a quick search and you'll find them.


----------



## Navessa (Apr 15, 2006)

*Mixing Medium*

where do i buy this online?  i can't seem to find it.  help please!!

tia!


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Apr 15, 2006)

You can order over the phone from www.macpro.com   The pro site only lets members order online at this point.
you could also try ebay, but its more expensive there.


----------



## martygreene (Apr 15, 2006)

MACs mixing medium is a PRO item. You can order it via the phone, or purchase in person at a MAC PRO store. Unless you are a PRO card holder, you cannot purchase this online.

Other brands do make mixing mediums, such as Mehron and Ben Nye. These brands can be purchased online, at mehron.com and wyb.com respectively.


----------



## Navessa (Apr 15, 2006)

thank you!!!


----------



## zwfan (Apr 16, 2006)

which one I should pick for mixing with pigment? there are so many kind of mix medium on macpro.com, i guess water base?






)
thx


----------



## Gisselle (Apr 16, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *zwfan* 
_which one I should pick for mixing with pigment? there are so many kind of mix medium on macpro.com, i guess water base?





)
thx_

 
for use around the eye area-yes water base


----------



## martygreene (Apr 16, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *zwfan* 
_which one I should pick for mixing with pigment? there are so many kind of mix medium on macpro.com, i guess water base?





)
thx_

 
For use in the eye area, you will want to use the water base, face and body, or eyeliner mixing medium.

For explanations on the differences between these products, run a search here in the MAC chat forum for the phrase mixing medium, there are a few threads which should help you make your decision.


----------



## Femme Noir (Apr 16, 2006)

only macpro.com or 1800-387-6707 ext 6


----------



## hypergrl273 (Apr 16, 2006)

how much is the water based mixing medium?


----------



## JLEEMARKOWITZ (Apr 16, 2006)

i find fix + does pretty much the same thing,at least for me..


----------



## user79 (Apr 16, 2006)

The only thing I don't like about the water based mixing medium is that it does sting a little when you use it on the eyelids, but the stinging goes away when it dries. I know I'm not the only one because that's what a lot of users write on makeupalley.com too. They should really reformulate it and take out whatever is making people's eyelids sting!


----------



## jess98765 (Apr 16, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *JLEEMARKOWITZ* 
_i find fix + does pretty much the same thing,at least for me.._

 
I use this too but i find that it can sometimes sting when i put it around my eye area cos fix+ is quite acidic... but otherwise its alright to use - though i haven't tried the mixing medium so don't really know whats that like


----------



## martygreene (Apr 16, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hypergrl273* 
_how much is the water based mixing medium?_

 
$15 in the US


----------



## .VivaDiva. (Apr 17, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 
_The only thing I don't like about the water based mixing medium is that it does sting a little when you use it on the eyelids, but the stinging goes away when it dries. I know I'm not the only one because that's what a lot of users write on makeupalley.com too. They should really reformulate it and take out whatever is making people's eyelids sting!_

 

Hi hun are you using the alcohol based MM or the water based?.. if your using the alcohol one this maybe why you are experiencing the stinging sensation. The alcohol based MM is s'posed to be used for the body. 


~VivaDiva


----------



## aziajs (Apr 25, 2006)

*Homemade Mixing Medium*

Has anyone tried the homemade version - 3 parts water, 1 part glycerin?  I made up some but I haven't tried it yet.  I am not sure if it'll work.  And I have never bought mixing medium so I have no basis for comparison.


----------



## lara (Apr 25, 2006)

I don't know if it's mixing medium or not, but that's the mixture to make artifical water droplets/wet skin for photo shoots. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I used over two litres of it last week on a bikini shoot. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The poor models!


----------



## MissMarley (Apr 25, 2006)

I just use visine- works perfectly for me


----------



## bebs (Apr 26, 2006)

i've never tried that ... I use mac mixing medium eyeliner that works great... I've had problems with all the othe mixing mediums burning.. so with pigments.. I sometimes use water I think it works the same really.. but thats just me.


----------



## bluegrassbabe (Apr 26, 2006)

I've used the gel type eye-drops in place of mixing medium. Works great.


----------



## Colorqueen (Apr 27, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 
_Has anyone tried the homemade version - 3 parts water, 1 part glycerin?  I made up some but I haven't tried it yet.  I am not sure if it'll work.  And I have never bought mixing medium so I have no basis for comparison._

 
Works great for me!


----------



## OldSoulsBody (May 2, 2006)

*Mixing Medium recipe???*

I dont remember if it was on here or not...but I recall seeing a recipe to create your own mixing medium. I remember it contained glycerin and water...but I can't remember what the ratios were.


Can anyone point me in the right direction for this??


----------



## kare31 (May 2, 2006)

I've never tried it, but here is a thread with a recipe:  http://www.specktra.net/forum/showth...=mixing+medium
HTH


----------



## queenofdisaster (May 4, 2006)

*mac mixing medium cream?*

i found this in an auction on EBAY. i was wondering if anyone knew whether or not the mixing medium even came in a cream. this seemed kind of misleading. but i don't know, so that's why i am asking!!!

(Please note that the mixing medium is a cream mixing medium.  My camera is broken so I cannot take a photo of it.  It is waterbased, like the one shown, only it is a white colored cream that goes on clear)


----------



## user2 (May 4, 2006)

Hmm the only Mixing Medium that I can think of which is a cream is the face & body one!

http://www.macpro.com/templates/prod..._ID=PROD7  782


----------



## tiffie0023 (May 5, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *VuittonVictim* 
_Hmm the only Mixing Medium that I can think of which is a cream is the face & body one!

http://www.macpro.com/templates/prod..._ID=PROD7  782_

 
I agree... but I didn't think that one was safe for the eyes? But her auctions say that it is....


----------



## bellaetoile (May 5, 2006)

people in auctions lie. a lot. unfortunately.


----------



## Navessa (May 8, 2006)

*Mixing Medium tutorial?  faq?*

is there info on tips and usage anywhere for the water based mixing medium?  i want to make sure i get full use out of it.

thanks!


----------



## mspixieears (May 8, 2006)

Wasn't easy to find them as the search function has gone all weird but here we go:

FAQ
http://specktra.net/showthread.php?t...ixing+medi  um

How to use:
http://specktra.net/showthread.php?t...ixing+medi  um

another one, you started this one and it's got some info on water one:
http://specktra.net/showthread.php?t...ixing+medi  um


----------



## martygreene (May 8, 2006)

the Pigment Uses FAQ also goes into detail about using mixing mediums


----------



## Navessa (May 8, 2006)

thanks!!


----------



## ette (May 8, 2006)

what i do is put some on my palm, dip my brush into it, than dip it in the eyeshadow or pigment.


----------



## Luxurious (May 26, 2006)

*mixing medium*

hi. What can i do with mixing medium und what's the price? what's the different betwen mm water and alcohol?


thanks for answer


----------



## bellaetoile (May 26, 2006)

water based is eyesafe, alcohol is not. if i remember correctly, they retail for about $12 USD, give or take. there's an eyeliner one, and a mascara one as well. mixing mediums are available only at pro stores, or by calling the pro 1800 number.

i used the water based one by dropping a couple drops into a plastic artist palette, tapping a small amount of pigment into it, and mixing it, then applying it wherever i wanted the color. there was less fallout, obviously, since you're working with a liquid, instead of loose powder, and also, the color payoff was more intense, and the pigment seemed to last longer on the skin. when i go back to the pro store, i want to pick up the eyeliner one..


----------



## tsukiyomi (May 26, 2006)

It really helps to make the colour adhere better and not crease like it would normally after an all day's wear.


----------



## martygreene (May 26, 2006)

Your questions should be answered in the Mixing Medium FAQ: http://specktra.net/showthread.php?t=44535


----------



## liltweekstar (May 30, 2006)

*Mixing Medium*

Can this be used to set makeup so that it lasts longer?


----------



## martygreene (May 30, 2006)

Not really. You'd be better off getting a makeup setting spray such as Final Seal from Ben Nye.


----------



## Amethyst_beauty (Jul 11, 2006)

*Mixing medium = EZR???*

Early on in my MAC addiction, one of the SAs at a stand-alone MAC store told me that the only mixing medium product they had in stock was the EZR.  

I purchased it and occasionally use it to make the pigments last longer on my eyes, but now I'm curious as to whether there's a huge difference (other than price...the EZR was $27 or $29, can't remember) between the two products.

Thanks!


----------



## jenniferm1972 (Jul 11, 2006)

I have both.  I think the medium works better.  You can order the medium over the phone by calling the MAC customer service number that's on the website.


----------



## bellaetoile (Jul 12, 2006)

eyeliner mixing medium > ezr > water based mixing medium.

i think ezr works well, but its very pricey..


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Jul 12, 2006)

how about fix + as a medium?  or call the pro line.


----------



## koolmnbv (Jul 12, 2006)

I love my water based mixing medium I actually prefer it over EZR and it is much cheaper. Another good 1 is Fix+ as a medium but I still like the WB mix. med. the best of all 3


----------



## CrimsonCountess (Jul 12, 2006)

I know its not MAC but I have been using Ben Nye LiquiSET (waterproof mixing liquid).  I got it from a costume store and paid $4.99 for 1 fl.oz.

I was too lazy to call MAC, order and wait.


----------



## dangerousmuffins (Jul 16, 2006)

I use a brand called Mehron (similar to Ben Nye & Kryolan). The product is called "Mixing Liquid" - 4 oz. for $6.00. The stuff is great.


----------



## noellethediva (Jul 16, 2006)

Where do you find this? TIA


----------



## dangerousmuffins (Jul 16, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *noellethediva* 
_Where do you find this? TIA_

 
Here's the direct link for the Mehron: http://www.eddiestrickshop.com/Merch...tegory_Code=ME

Here's the direct link to the Ben Nye that was mentioned:
http://www.eddiestrickshop.com/Merch...tegory_Code=BN

I buy from them all the time. Never any problems.


----------



## Amethyst_beauty (Jul 16, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bellaetoile* 
_eyeliner mixing medium > ezr > water based mixing medium.

i think ezr works well, but its very pricey.._

 
I honestly think I had a less-than-honest SA that day...do they make a flat hourly wage or do they also work on commission?


----------



## CedriCCentriC (Jul 24, 2006)

I have a mixing medium but now I don't remember if it's water- or alcohol- based. I assume it must be the alcohol one as a few people I worked complained that it had a burning sensation, especially when I used it around the eye area. I don't use it much anymore as for me paints used under pigments work more easily.

Actually I bought the mixing medium in the first place to make glitter stick. Unfortunately I didn't find it worked very well, the formula dries too fast and the glitter doesn't spread evenly. Though it was good to make a glitter liquid eyeliner.

Anyone knows a good product to make glitter stick (preferably not cream-based as that tends to crease)? Thanks for the help.


----------



## Shawna (Jul 25, 2006)

I had to bump this thread so I could tell everyone about my discovery.  I had a tube of lash mixing medium, but I had only used it a few times to make glitter mascara.  I found it the other day and thought to myself that it might make a good base for mascara.  I put a thin strip along a disposable mascara wand and brushed it into my eyelashes before applying mascara.  Not only did it curl, thicken and lengthen my lashes, it seems to keep the mascara in place all day with no smudging or clumping.  This is absolutely the best lash primer I have ever used.  It looks like I have fake lashes on.  I  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  this stuff


----------



## aziajs (Jul 25, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shawna* 
_I had to bump this thread so I could tell everyone about my discovery.  I had a tube of lash mixing medium, but I had only used it a few times to make glitter mascara.  I found it the other day and thought to myself that it might make a good base for mascara.  I put a thin strip along a disposable mascara wand and brushed it into my eyelashes before applying mascara.  Not only did it curl, thicken and lengthen my lashes, it seems to keep the mascara in place all day with no smudging or clumping.  This is absolutely the best lash primer I have ever used.  It looks like I have fake lashes on.  I  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  this stuff_

 
Wow!  You make me want to try it!


----------



## bebs (Jul 25, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shawna* 
_I had to bump this thread so I could tell everyone about my discovery.  I had a tube of lash mixing medium, but I had only used it a few times to make glitter mascara.  I found it the other day and thought to myself that it might make a good base for mascara.  I put a thin strip along a disposable mascara wand and brushed it into my eyelashes before applying mascara.  Not only did it curl, thicken and lengthen my lashes, it seems to keep the mascara in place all day with no smudging or clumping.  This is absolutely the best lash primer I have ever used.  It looks like I have fake lashes on.  I  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  this stuff_

 





 thats excatly what I do with mine almost everyday. for colors it doesnt really work to well, it flakes alot color wise but as a primer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 get the lash mm and the throw away wands and its great


----------



## Amethyst_beauty (Jul 25, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shawna* 
_I had to bump this thread so I could tell everyone about my discovery.  I had a tube of lash mixing medium, but I had only used it a few times to make glitter mascara.  I found it the other day and thought to myself that it might make a good base for mascara.  I put a thin strip along a disposable mascara wand and brushed it into my eyelashes before applying mascara.  Not only did it curl, thicken and lengthen my lashes, it seems to keep the mascara in place all day with no smudging or clumping.  This is absolutely the best lash primer I have ever used.  It looks like I have fake lashes on.  I  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  this stuff_

 
What is the retail price of the Mixing Medium Lash?


----------



## bebs (Jul 26, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Amethyst_beauty* 
_What is the retail price of the Mixing Medium Lash?_

 
I think its like 12 or 13.5 or so .. its a pro product only though.


----------



## Shawna (Jul 26, 2006)

I think I paid $14 canadian for it.  You use so little of it though, that a tube would probably last a year.  And because I am squeezing it out onto a clean brush,  it wouldn't get bacteria in it like mascara does.


----------



## turquesa (Jul 28, 2006)

They do have a liner mixing medium and I hear the water based is good for that too.


----------



## caffn8me (Jul 28, 2006)

The alcohol based mixing medium isn't recommended for use around the eyes so if you're not sure whether yours is the alcohol or water one, perhaps it's better to stay on the safe side and not use it around the eyes.  You ought to be able to smell the alcohol in the alcohol based mixing medium so give it a sniff and decide.

Ben Nye does a glue specifically for glitters.  Oddly enough, it's called "Glitter Glue".  That may well be your best bet.  If you can't get it in Belgium, you can order from Screenface in London.


----------



## bebs (Jul 29, 2006)

water works great for that stuff, that or eyeliner mm you could use it as a base for glitter I'm sure.. I'll have to try it sometime


----------



## pugmommy7 (Jul 29, 2006)

I have heard of folks using visine and having great results.
 I have also used and loved transformer from paula dorf. it is marketed for use as an eyeliner medium, but I have used it with pigments/shadows and brow powder for years. a little goes a long way,and it is pricey, but it is great stuff.
hth.


----------



## renee604 (Jul 29, 2006)

Maybe you could try using propylene glycol, which I think is waterbased. You should be able to order it from a pharmacy for fairly cheap


----------



## caffn8me (Jul 29, 2006)

Propylene gylcol mixes with water but is a pure chemical in its own right.  It attracts moisture and doesn't dry so it's not really appropriate to use it neat as a mixing medium.


----------



## bellaetoile (Jul 29, 2006)

EZR by mac is really great for an eye-area mixing medium. its actually an eye-specific skincare gel, but holds pigments and glitters to the skin. water based mixing medium works ok, though i find it a bit too thin to work with. i keep wanting to get eyeliner mixing medium, but the LA pro store has been out of it foreverrr.


----------



## capspock (Jul 29, 2006)

This is a GREAT recipe they have forever on MAC's yahoogroup database: (I do have the pro water based mixing medium and this recipe works just as fine)

-3 parts water (I use distilled water)
-1 part glycerin

Combine.  Both can be found in any drugstore or pharmacy.


----------



## MizMac (Jul 29, 2006)

I use a recipe close to that as well, I use a bit more glycerine to make it a bit thicker when I do the glitter thing.


----------



## spam_musubi_ (Jul 30, 2006)

i found that paula dorf stuff for 17 bucks here

http://www.makeup.com/makeup/paula-dorf-transformer/


----------



## Sanne (Jul 31, 2006)

I used to use fix+ for my pigments for a metallic finish. I love my mixing medium waterbased more, but fix+ got the job done pretty well


----------



## bebs (Jul 31, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bellaetoile* 
_EZR by mac is really great for an eye-area mixing medium. its actually an eye-specific skincare gel, but holds pigments and glitters to the skin. water based mixing medium works ok, though i find it a bit too thin to work with. i keep wanting to get eyeliner mixing medium, but the LA pro store has been out of it foreverrr._

 
when I was there and bought azr they said it was being discounted and had been for a while.


----------



## neotrad (Aug 4, 2006)

*To Mixing Medium (Water Base) Users*

Hi, I'm about to purchase the Mixing Medium and am wondering if anyone has experienced your eyelids(skin) breaknig out because of using the MM? I know it's not Alcohol Based, but I do have very sensitive skin and don't know what the ingredients in it are...and I'm kind of worried about using the MM. Has anyone ever heard someone's skin got a reaction to it? I will appreciate your replies. Thank you!


----------



## AlliSwan (Aug 4, 2006)

It's never made me break out, but occasionally I will get a burning sensation on my skin when I use it without a base. It only lasts until it dries, but it's definitely uncomfortable.


----------



## caffn8me (Aug 4, 2006)

Ingredients are;

Purified water 
Glycerine 
Butylene Glycol 
Chamomile flowers extract 
Xanthan Gum 
Phenoxyethanol 
Methylparaben 
None of these ingredients is listed as likely to cause breakouts.  On a scale of 0-5 with 5 being the most likely to cause breakouts and 0  causing no breakouts, all the ingredients score 0 except for Butylene Glycol which scores 1.

You can read more about ingredients which cause breakouts in the thread will this cause breakouts

You should be OK with it.


----------



## KJam (Aug 4, 2006)

I have extremely sensitive skin, and it USUALLY doesn't bother me at all. Sometimes, seemingly with certain pigments (especially the metal ones), I'll get a brief burning for a few seconds when I use it. It doesn't last and it doesn't have any visible reaction - my eyelids just tingle uncomfortably for about 30 seconds. I always use UD's Primer, and I suppose as a member above said, that it probably helps some (it definitely keeps makeup from creasing and fading!)


----------



## user79 (Aug 4, 2006)

Ditto on the brief burning sensation, but it goes away when it dries.


----------



## SARAHluvsMAC (Aug 4, 2006)

i also get the burning sensation...which sometimes makes my eyes water which results in a hot mess 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




but anything makes my eyes water.. even the car ac blowing on me, the wind blowing, or being awake for too long so im just a special case

never made me break out tho


----------



## Life In Return (Aug 8, 2006)

*MAC's EZR ?*

Any of you ladies ever use that ? I was just looking through the site and I saw that and wondered, "Hmmmm, should I get that ?"...


----------



## stellarx1587 (Aug 8, 2006)

I use EZR for the MAC Glitters. It helps adhere it on. And will not fall off. For Halloween I used Flammable Paint as a base w/ Coppering on top. In the crease I used Bat Black CCB and Carbon on top of that. I dabbed just a lil bit of EZR on top of Coppering and applied MAC's red glitter on top w/ the 242 brush. It looked GREAT and lasted ALL NIGHT! People can scold all they want about the Glitters not being eye safe... but where else would you put it? Its also great to use with the pigments for a more opaque finish if you don't have the mixing medium.


----------



## Life In Return (Aug 8, 2006)

I am not talking about using it for a mixing medium. I am meaning it's primary use:

_A lightweight, moisturizing/destressing serum that effectively peps up the skin around the eyes. Eases the lines, softens the stresses, destresses the skin around the eyes and reduces the appearance of lines, and wrinkles. Soothing, cooling, moisturizing. Contains a nourishing blend of chamomile, cucumber, Vitamin A and E. Pure, very concentrated, but not oily. Use sparingly (you don't need a lot). Apply to fingertip and massage gently around the eye area. Protects the eye area from wear and tear. Absorbs easily, leaves no greasy residue. _


----------



## aziajs (Aug 8, 2006)

Well, do you need to ease fine lines or wrinkles?  I am guessing you are too young to really need that.  Everyone I know who uses EZR uses it as a medium to adhere eyeshadow, pigments, etc.


----------



## bellaetoile (Aug 8, 2006)

i've tried using it for its intended purpose, and frankly, i find it to be ridiculously overpriced, for what it doesn't do, lol.  it really didn't help my eyes or skin at all, i saw no visible change, or effect.  granted, i'm only 20, therefore i don't really NEED an eye product, but after a week of heavy finals for school, and two all-nighters, i definately felt like my eyes could use something of a pick-me-up. unfortunately, this stuff really didn't do anything. i'll stick to using it as a mixing medium, because i think it's a waste of time as an eye product.


----------



## maxcat (Aug 8, 2006)

It's great. Like visine in a gel... I keep mine in the fridge. It's great when your eyeballs feel like they're sticking to their lids. Popular with flight attendents.


----------



## Iridescence (Aug 11, 2006)

*Water with Pigments*

Hey!

Just wondering how water works on pigments. I heard it brings the color out even more. What do you think?

I use paint underneath pigments and it usually works for 5-6 hours but then I start to get creases. Anything else I could add to help my colors stay longer? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thanks!


----------



## ExquisiteImages (Aug 11, 2006)

I have never tried mixing water with pigments. I've used the mixing medium, and it works great for pigments. Have you tried using that?


----------



## Iridescence (Aug 11, 2006)

What is the mixing medium? I haven't heard of that?


----------



## pugmommy7 (Aug 11, 2006)

www.macpro.com


----------



## duch3ss25 (Aug 11, 2006)

i have very oily skin so i used to have creases just a couple of hours after i put on the mu. but since i started using udpp, i've solved that problem. 

i've used both mixing medium and water and i think the mu looks the same after. with water, i just dip my brush in water then blot it so it's a little bit damp then pick up some pigment & it works the same, i think.


----------



## glittergoddess27 (Aug 11, 2006)

Yep you can use water with pigments to foil them,.. I did notice however when I use water as opposed to mixing medium when it dries it tends to dust down more,... just a little side note,.. you can also get mixing medium at your local costume shop probably much cheaper than MAC's if the price worries you. A nice sized bottle at a reasonable price,. I use Mehron brand as well as MAC.


----------



## Iridescence (Aug 11, 2006)

Hey thanks for the info ladies, its really appreciated. Can I ask what Udpp is? Thanks


----------



## Juneplum (Aug 11, 2006)

UDPP = Urban Decay Primer Potion


----------



## Iridescence (Aug 11, 2006)

Hey thanks for the info ladies. I really appreciate it. Can I ask what Udpp is? Thanks


----------



## ExquisiteImages (Aug 11, 2006)

UDPP=Urban Decay Primer Potion

It's an eyeshadow base to help prevent your eyeshadow from creasing.


----------



## user79 (Aug 11, 2006)

I don't really like using water for pigments. If I want it in a paste or liquid form, I use Mixing Medium, it adheres better. Because when the water dries, the pigments don't really have any "hold".

You can also use the MAC Shadesticks with pigments, it sticks the best and makes the colour really intense.


----------



## Esperanza (Aug 11, 2006)

The Mixing Medium (the water based one) really helps the pigments to adhere and the colour stay very longer. You can also make your own colour by mixing 2 or more piggies or e/s with it. 

I also use Agnes b. Eye Color Base, it's a cream with a powder texture, flesh-coloured and it helps smoothen the lid and fix the e/s while enhanced  their colour.


----------



## Esperanza (Aug 11, 2006)

Ooops, I forgot: I've tried to use water with pigments and it worked (I didn't have my MM with me) but as MissChievous said, the piggies didn't hold very well in the end...


----------



## mandarine (Aug 13, 2006)

Cuz I have seen several different mixing mediums on macpro, and I'm not sure what's the difference. Could anyone tell me which one works better for pigments and e/s?


----------



## Sanne (Aug 13, 2006)

I don't like to use water, because it makes my eyelid very dry, just like when I come out of the shower... It doesn't happen when i use mixing medium


----------



## Sanne (Aug 13, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mandarine* 
_Cuz I have seen several different mixing mediums on macpro, and I'm not sure what's the difference. Could anyone tell me which one works better for pigments and e/s?_

 
mixing medium waterbase is the best!!!


----------



## Colorqueen (Aug 13, 2006)

Just FYI, you can make your own mixing medium without the chemical preservatives that could cause irritation by mixing vegetable glycerine with water.  I use 3 water to 1 glycerine proportions, but you can experiment yourself.

The glycerine is what keeps the pigment from drying back to powder again.

ALSO--I can not use Urban Decay Primer Potion more than once or twice a week- it causes raw eyelids, just in case you or anyone else reading happens to be sensitve- just be cautious when using it.

I find that if I REALLY want pigment to stick, I use Fluidlines as a base and press the pigment into it BEFORE it sets, Shadesticks- although they do not stay as well for me, and Liquidlast liner stays in place the best.

If you apply as a base WITH FINGER- brush dries out too fast, then you can quickly press pigment into it and blend quickly before it sets- it will stay in place all day- and I have had it stay for up to 4 days before I just wanted to wash it off.  Probably would have stayed another day or two. 

I don't recommend extended wearing over a day, it was just an experiment.  It is by far the best stuff I have ever used to make pigments stay in place all day.


----------



## mrstucker (Aug 13, 2006)

*Cheap Base for piggies*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Colorqueen* 
_Just FYI, you can make your own mixing medium without the chemical preservatives that could cause irritation by mixing vegetable glycerine with water.  I use 3 water to 1 glycerine proportions, but you can experiment yourself.

The glycerine is what keeps the pigment from drying back to powder again.

ALSO--I can not use Urban Decay Primer Potion more than once or twice a week- it causes raw eyelids, just in case you or anyone else reading happens to be sensitve- just be cautious when using it.

I find that if I REALLY want pigment to stick, I use Fluidlines as a base and press the pigment into it BEFORE it sets, Shadesticks- although they do not stay as well for me, and Liquidlast liner stays in place the best.

If you apply as a base WITH FINGER- brush dries out too fast, then you can quickly press pigment into it and blend quickly before it sets- it will stay in place all day- and I have had it stay for up to 4 days before I just wanted to wash it off.  Probably would have stayed another day or two. 

I don't recommend extended wearing over a day, it was just an experiment.  It is by far the best stuff I have ever used to make pigments stay in place all day.  




_

 

I agree - your local drugstore will sell glycerin in a small bottle for a coupla bucks at most...it'll last you a lifetime, and it works as well as the Mixing Medium.    It's completely skin safe, and eye safe, so I'd recommend if you're on a budget.   I use the MM myself, but that's only because I bought 2 bottles this Spring (I'll probably NEVEr use it up, I still have 70% of the first bottle left!)

HTH~!


----------



## OnaFyre (Aug 14, 2006)

EZR also mixes well with pigments, especially if you want to use it as an eyeliner, and you can get it anywhere Mac is sold (right?).


----------



## joraye (Aug 14, 2006)

I like the MAC Clear Gloss.  It makes piggies pop like no other!


----------



## DaizyDeath (Aug 15, 2006)

it will make the color alot brighter but i dont like the way eyeshadows/pigments apply when their wet just feels wierd to me.

also just a note NONE of mac's eyeshadows or pigments are demmed eye safe when used with anykind of mixing medium or water.


if you want that kind of painted on look id try kyolan they have some nice stuff.

www.shrinkle.net she sells alot of their stuff on her ebay site.


----------



## pink_hearts (Aug 26, 2006)

*Mixing medium*

I just bought the mixing medium (water based), but im kinda clueless on how to use it.. any help?


----------



## ~LadyLocks~ (Aug 26, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pink_hearts* 
_I just bought the mixing medium (water based), but im kinda clueless on how to use it.. any help?_

 
Yes I'm wondering the same thing but I actually haven't bought it yet although I have been thinking about it. You use mixing mediums to get the e/s and pigments wet right?  Also, what's the difference between the water based and alcohol?


----------



## pink_hearts (Aug 26, 2006)

I bought it for pigments, but I dont want to try it blind..
I was told the alcohol based is not for the eyes, so it's more of a body product


----------



## MAChostage (Aug 27, 2006)

I recently bought the water-based mixing medium for the first time, myself, for use with my piggies.  So far I've used it two ways:


Put a tiny bit of the mixing medium on your brush and then "grab" a little of the pigment and apply it to your lid 
Put a drop or two in some type of small container (I used one of those that people use for piggie samples), then add a tiny bit of pigment to it, mix and use like a paint of sorts. 
I'm sure others here can chime in with their .02.


----------



## Nineveh (Aug 27, 2006)

I use it exactly like Machostage..... I find if you use the mixing medium with an eyeliner brush and a little pigment you get beautiful results.


----------



## ollieo (Aug 27, 2006)

Another mixing medium Q - if you get a sample for example and mix in the medium, can you put the cover back on and still have the medium/pigment mix all ready to go the next day?


----------



## MAChostage (Aug 27, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ollieo* 
_Another mixing medium Q - if you get a sample for example and mix in the medium, can you put the cover back on and still have the medium/pigment mix all ready to go the next day?_

 
 That's a good question, I've never tried that (I always "mix as I go").  I don't know why it wouldn't stay, as long as you secure the cover tightly.  If you should try it please report back and let us know how it worked out for you.


----------



## wildesigns (Aug 28, 2006)

I've used the MAC Mixing Medium (water based) and it stung my eyes like mad so tried saline solution and have no complaints with it for making the pigments wet or for making accent liners out of pigments. I also have been using an alcohol-free hair gel (I know it sounds whacked) for my MAC Chromacakes to make my eyeliners (I only use cake) and let me tell you, they stay put all day and then some whereas the saline would give me a tad of smudge sometimes on my one droopy lid. 

I've used PD Transformer & On Set/Off Set Duo from Smashbox and I love what I'm using better than anything hands down not to mention it's dirt cheap, saving me more for MAC!


----------



## Hauddi77 (Sep 6, 2006)

how much does the water base mixing medium cost?


----------



## ~LadyLocks~ (Sep 7, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Hauddi77* 
_how much does the water base mixing medium cost?_

 
I think it costs around $15 or somewhere around that. Check out the MAC product price list in this forum, I believe I seen the price there.


----------



## diesel (Sep 12, 2006)

*Mixing Medium Gel*

Hi! Looking to convert some shadows into liners. Would MM gel be the best for this? The problem is that as liner, my shadows migrate. Does MM gel keep things in place, or would I have to go for something like Benefit She-Laq?

TIA!


----------



## tracie (Sep 12, 2006)

There is an eye liner mixing medium..I've used it with pigments and it works quite well.


----------



## Shawna (Sep 12, 2006)

I second the eyeliner mixing medium for pigments and glitter.  As for shadows,  I prefer something more liquid like Paula Dorf transformer.  It holds the eyeshadow in place as a liner and lasts all day on me.  I just noticed that you are in Canada.  Lise Watier makes a product called Metamorphix that is identical to the Paula Dorf stuff.


----------



## diesel (Sep 12, 2006)

I've heard of the Lise Watier being a great one! Just as well since I'm 2 and a half hours from the nearest pro store. Will keep an eye out for the liner mm though, thanks for the tips!


----------



## giz2000 (Sep 12, 2006)

The MM Gel has alcohol in it and irritates the heck out of your eyes (ask me how I know this...go ahead...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## bebs (Sep 12, 2006)

I use fix + and or just the water from my eye (when doing waterline) when the brush gets damp it will keep it in place 

also just a warning when getting the shadow wet you'll have to scrape the harden part off because sooner or later you wont be albe to get it


----------



## Deirdre (Sep 12, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shawna* 
_I just noticed that you are in Canada.  Lise Watier makes a product called Metamorphix that is identical to the Paula Dorf stuff._

 

Absolutely.  The Lise Watier Metamorfix is amazing, I'm using it to make my Well-Plumed e/s into an e/l.  Haha, it's the only part of my eyeshadow that does.not.budge all day!  I use the eye primer, too, and have to say, my eyeshadow stays on a lot longer when I use it.

Definitely check Lise Watier out, there are some good accessory products (like the Metamorfix), and they have pretty nice eyepencils, too.


----------



## a914butterfly (Sep 12, 2006)

too faced liquify works great too!! it converts any eyeshadow into an eyeliner.


----------



## baby_love (Sep 14, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *a914butterfly* 
_too faced liquify works great too!! it converts any eyeshadow into an eyeliner._

 
it does turn any e/s in an eyeliner, but the sponge tip gets stained and  so if you don't wipe it off completely, it turns the stuff in the bottle a weird color and so your e/l's turn out to be completely different colors.  at least that's what happened with me.  BUT the liquif-eye kit that they now have with the e/s pallet is awesome, the e/s's are great, I just wish I didn't have to get the liquif-eye crap toooo.

she laq is great also, it seriously stays on ALL DAY LONG.


----------



## wildesigns (Sep 14, 2006)

I was looking into the Gel Medium until I saw the alcohol biz in it. Anyway, I ran across an enormous bottle of gel for get this, $1, at the Dollar Tree. It's hair gel, has aloe in it as well as the same basic ingredients as most gels but no alcohol. Let me tell you, the stuff doesn't irritate my eyes and stays put like a charm! I've just used it for making liners and can't be happier.


----------



## bpumpkin (Oct 18, 2006)

*Dupe for mixing medium?*

I believe I read something about making a dupe for mixing medium but now I can't find it. Anyone know how to make some? Water-based.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Oct 18, 2006)

Just use saline contact solution.  It works in a pinch.


----------



## baby_love (Oct 18, 2006)

I hear mixing medium is nothing more than distilled water...I saw a big jug of it at wallgreens the other night for like...5 bucks haha, much better than paying 15 or so dollars for 1.7 ounces (I think) of Mixing Medium.


----------



## labwom (Oct 19, 2006)

I had mixing medium(water based) and when I ran out I used water. It worked just as good as the mixing medium. I never bought another bottle again, I use water to this day and it works absolutely perfect!


----------



## m4dswine (Oct 19, 2006)

I am trying mixing medium for the first time today.

I have used water in the past, but for black its a bit more tricky, i tend to need something with a bit more 'cling' to it for a full on black look.

I am finding the face and body creases a little bit... anyone else find this?


----------



## madkitty (Oct 21, 2006)

*mixing medium help*

how do you use it with piggies - do you tip some of the piggie into a lid and then add the mixing medium? dont you end up wasting when you do it this way?


----------



## MacVirgin (Oct 21, 2006)

i damp my brush and brush light on some piggie on the lid or from a sample container. You can put some piggie a side in a jar to play with. Do not soak the brush, just damp it and paint the piggie on the skin. It should apply smooth


----------



## mima (Nov 17, 2006)

*pigments and mixing medium*

i always used to dip my brush in mixing medium and then in pigment to apply, but i read somewhere about instead putting mixing medium on my eyelid, like a base, and then applying the pigment. it worked like a charm. foolproof!


----------



## labwom (Nov 17, 2006)

Thats how I do it! I think it's better and less messy!


----------



## Sanne (Nov 17, 2006)

great tip!!! what brush do you use to apply MM onto the eyelid?


----------



## Ascella (Nov 17, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanne* 

 
_great tip!!! what brush do you use to apply MM onto the eyelid?_

 
I'm wondering about the same thing.


----------



## lsperry (Nov 17, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanne* 

 
_great tip!!! what brush do you use to apply MM onto the eyelid?_

 
I'm wondering the same thing, too.


----------



## mima (Nov 18, 2006)

i used the 242


----------



## lara (Nov 19, 2006)

Concealer brush.


----------



## V2LUCKY (Nov 19, 2006)

It doesn't dry up before you get the pigment on the lid?


----------



## Indigowaters (Nov 22, 2006)

*Mixing Medium*

I want to get this because I heard it boosts the color of pigments and things, but how do you use it? I mean, what do you mix it in and how do you apply it? If possible, could someone do a tutorial on this?


----------



## Indigowaters (Nov 22, 2006)

*Mixing Medium*

Ok, I wasn’t aware that the makeup questions forum was closed, so I’ll post my questions here:
I see everyone talking about using mixing medium with pigments to make the colors pop more, but how do you use it? How do you mix it together? If anyone could show some tutorials on this I’d be grateful. I’d hate to get it and waste a lot of it by not knowing how to apply it. Thanks in advance!


----------



## patentg33k (Nov 22, 2006)

There are three different mixing mediums (at least--it's hard to keep up!)

1.  Mixing medium/ body.  (I don't own this)
2.  Mixing medium/ eye-a liquid that comes in a bottle.  I squeeze a small drop on the back of my hand, and transfer an e/s brushful to the back of my hand and mix the two together.  That usually gives me enough for both eyes.
3.  Mixing medium in a gel form in a tube for eyeliner (haven't tried this yet).

Hopefully this will get you started.  Have fun!


----------



## prinzessin784 (Nov 22, 2006)

I used to use Mixing Medium with my pigments until I realized that water did the same thing for me haha.  I just dampen my brush with it and then dip it in the pigment, or if I know I'll be using a lot I mix it up in a sample jar.


----------



## baby_love (Nov 23, 2006)

yeah, Mixing Medium is an awesome thing to have.  It's especially good to use with Lustures.  I just drop a bit on the back of my hand,  dampen firm brush like the 242 or 252 (just a little bittt) with it and then pick up some eyeshadow and apply.  I think it makes them go on less chunky and look less flakey.  
with pigments, I like to drop a little MM on the back of my hand, get some pigment on the brush, and then mix them on the back of my hand.  I use MM mainly with Matte pigments, since they are easier to go on when wet.  And Chunky pigments (like Rose and Steel Blue) and it makes them go on like the color in the jar.  Not a grose glittery mess.  
but honestly...I think someone told me that Mixing Medium is just distilled water...which would be a real shame considering you can get 500000 gallons for 2 dollars at walgreens.  
Eyeliner and Mascara mixing mediums are gels.  they are really nice, but I notice that after a few hours, they begin to flake :-( 

then there is Mixing Medium for the body and Mixing Medium gel, which I think are for super professional use.  

oohh sorry I wrote so damn much haha!  I just really like this stuff, and pretty much all pro items are awesome!


----------



## MissLynette (Nov 23, 2006)

I've found the best thing to use with pigments and shadows are either the shadesticks/paint in a similar color or neutral color <3


----------



## MiCHiE (Nov 23, 2006)

Yeah a few people make their own mixing medium with a few drops of glycerin and distilled water. Some people use Visine. It depends on what your wallet is looking like. I use mine the same as baby_love--a drop on the back of my hand and mix.


----------



## m4dswine (Nov 23, 2006)

I use saline, I wear contacts so always have huge bottles around. 

I also keep the little trays my lense come in as mixing palletes, they are a perfect shape for mixing saline with pigments.


----------



## Sundae (Dec 12, 2006)

*Mixing Mediums*

What are mixing mediums? I've seen them on ebay but i don't know how to use it.. Does anyone know what they are for?


----------



## Tai (Dec 26, 2006)

If I'm correct, mixing mediums are MAC pro products.  It seems as if they're often used for pigments but I'm sure they have other uses.  I haven't ventured to the pro side of MAC just yet but I'm sure another user will chime in with more useful info.


----------



## MiCHiE (Dec 26, 2006)

Mixing Mediums are kinda like "MAC middle men". They come in gel and liquid formulas and are used with different products (shadows, pigments, foundations) to create desired effects. Many of us use the Water Based to help our pigments adhere and last throughout the day or the Eyeliner Mixing Medium can be used with pigments and shadows to turn either of these products into liners.


----------



## SARAHluvsMAC (Dec 26, 2006)

Tai is right... you can use them to mix with other products, such as pigments or shadows to intensify the color, help adhere to the skin, and aid with blendability, etc.

Mixing Medium is most popularly used with pigments, it is a pro product, however a good dupe for it is EZR, which you still might be able to find at regular locations


----------



## lacor (Jan 22, 2007)

*Ezr*

What can EZR be used for?  I am thinking about picking some up at the pro store to use with glitters but wasn't really sure of it's uses/purpose.


----------



## geeko (Jan 22, 2007)

*Re: Ezr*

what's a ezr???


----------



## stellarx1587 (Jan 22, 2007)

*Re: Ezr*

In response to the 2nd post, EZR is an eye gel. Its supposed to help de-puff and firm the skin around the eye area. To be honest... I don't notice any difference! 

In re: to the original post, it makes an AWESOME adhesive for MAC glitters. When it dries its tacky so it holds pretty well, but won't be sticky or uncomfortable. Totally worth it IMO.


----------



## lara (Jan 22, 2007)

*Re: Ezr*

Please take the time to do a search - there have been many discussions about the various uses of EZR that can provide you with all the information you need.


----------



## madkitty (Jan 23, 2007)

*Re: Ezr*

my MA told me to use it with piggies instead of the mixing medium


----------



## OnaFyre (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: Ezr*

EZR is only availible from the pro site now. I don't even think you can call to order it.


----------



## roxybc (Mar 31, 2007)

*Help: Is MAC's Lash mixing medium the same thing as the Eye Liner mixing medium? r/o*

I called the MAC Pro store yesterday and asked what the best mixing medium was to adhere glitter to eye lids with, and she said the Eye Liner Mixing Medium. I got her to put it on hold so my mom could just walk in and get it. I got it today and the box says Lash Mixing Medium on it. I didn't know there was such a thing. It looks like a white-ish colored gel. Will it work the same?


----------



## MsButterfli (Apr 1, 2007)

*Re: Help: Is MAC's Lash mixing medium the same thing as the Eye Liner mixing medium? r/o*

wow never heard of that u probably wanted the water based mixing medium. u didnt by chance get lash prep+prime did u?


----------



## lara (Apr 1, 2007)

*Re: Help: Is MAC's Lash mixing medium the same thing as the Eye Liner mixing medium? r/o*

Lash Mixing Medium - http://macpro.com/templates/products..._ID=PROD7  798

They're totally different things, and they won't work the same. If you put the lash mixing medium on your lids, it would crumble and flake once it dried.

Hang onto the lash mixing medium though, it's fun to make you own coloured mascaras with it.


----------



## roxybc (Apr 1, 2007)

*Re: Help: Is MAC's Lash mixing medium the same thing as the Eye Liner mixing medium? r/o*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lara* 

 
_Hang onto the lash mixing medium though, it's fun to make you own coloured mascaras with it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Thanks.  I actually tried it out tonight.  I figured I might as well test it, since if I was to return it they wouldn't be able to sell it either way.   I mixed a bit of the lash m/m with a bit of corn flower pigment and wasn't very impressed with the color or the texture.  I already have navy, teal and purple mascaras.  Those are really the only colors I think I would want.  

The girl at the Pro store said that I could return it to a free standing store and get my money back, but I won't be able to be the eye liner mixing medium there.  I'm trying to get them to ship it to me free of charge becuase it was their screw up.  (I'll pay for the e/l m/m, but not the shipping & then get my $ back for the lash m/m at the free standing store)

**If anyone has any pics of them using the lash mixing medium with pigments or glitters would you mind posting them?  

Thanks!


----------



## bebs (Apr 1, 2007)

*Re: Help: Is MAC's Lash mixing medium the same thing as the Eye Liner mixing medium? r/o*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *roxybc* 

 
_Thanks.  I actually tried it out tonight.  I figured I might as well test it, since if I was to return it they wouldn't be able to sell it either way.   I mixed a bit of the lash m/m with a bit of corn flower pigment and wasn't very impressed with the color or the texture.  I already have navy, teal and purple mascaras.  Those are really the only colors I think I would want.  

The girl at the Pro store said that I could return it to a free standing store and get my money back, but I won't be able to be the eye liner mixing medium there.  I'm trying to get them to ship it to me free of charge becuase it was their screw up.  (I'll pay for the e/l m/m, but not the shipping & then get my $ back for the lash m/m at the free standing store)

**If anyone has any pics of them using the lash mixing medium with pigments or glitters would you mind posting them?  

Thanks! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I have both and actully find I use the lash mixing medium as a primer  instead of mixing color into it because I've found that it just doesnt look good or right as you have found out. 

however I CAN NOT use the eyeliner mixing medium near my eyes it burns and makes my eyes water like no other!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 (that and it doesnt blend well) you might have better luck but from the people I've talked with they say thats pretty much the normal reaction and I've gotten that just normal water based mixing medium will hold the glitter on just fine, I've used that a few times and with another base to stick to after thats dried its works fine (other base shade stick or paint or ccb) 

however good luck with all that they problably wont bend on the shipping very quicky if at all and be prepared to growl it out at the mac store when returning the other one.. I've only returned 2 pro items there and I've gotten a very hard time from them for doing so.(call the pro store before hand and get their ok, and back up and write down the name of the person you talked to because both times I did it they called there to ask them a million questions before returning) 

anywho good luck!


----------



## Marcita (Apr 1, 2007)

*Re: Help: Is MAC's Lash mixing medium the same thing as the Eye Liner mixing medium? r/o*

Any return to a store goes against their sales so they are extremely reluctant to return something they didn't sell.


----------



## 2006maria (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: pigments and mixing medium*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *V2LUCKY* 

 
_It doesn't dry up before you get the pigment on the lid?_

 
Could someone answer this question? I'm so interested too


----------



## ambidextrous (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: pigments and mixing medium*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lara* 

 
_Concealer brush._

 

This one is discontinued, isn't it? I was already wondering about the only concealer brush from MAC I've ever seen, since I couldn't find it on the website recently


----------



## mzreyes (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: pigments and mixing medium*

i believe its the 194 brush, its still there!


----------



## user79 (Apr 20, 2007)

*Re: pigments and mixing medium*

I have tried that before but I didn't think it worked that well. Mixing medium isn't meant to be a base, it's meant to change the consistency of powders to liquids. By just applying it to the lid, it's essentially useless, imho. I dunno, I'm not a huge fan of the mixing medium anyway, even the water soluable one stings my eyelids and it makes the pigments virtually unblendable.


----------



## User49 (Apr 27, 2007)

*Mac Pigment Medium and Mixer? Explain... ???*

*





Hi all. Just a dumb questions really! I have heard so much fuss about mac mixing medium... is this for pigments? Does it make them stronger? Or easier to use as a liquid liner? 

Thanks! 
*


----------



## MACATTAK (Apr 28, 2007)

*Re: Mac Pigment Medium and Mixer? Explain... ???*

Yes, yes, and yes.  Mixing medium does make pigments more vibrant,and also helps any type of glitter adhere.


----------



## stellarx1587 (Apr 28, 2007)

*Re: Mac Pigment Medium and Mixer? Explain... ???*

The mixing mediums are great to use with the pigments, like the previous poster stated. Just make sure that if you're gonna use the mixing medium with your pigments for your face, use the water based one. Its safe for your facial skin. The alcohol based mixing medium is more for body use (i.e. Body art, design, body makeup, etc.) HTH


----------



## lara (Apr 29, 2007)

*Re: Mac Pigment Medium and Mixer? Explain... ???*

Pigments and mixing medium
http://specktra.net/showthread.php?t...ixing+m  edium

Review: Mixing medium (water based)
http://specktra.net/showthread.php?t...=mixing+medium

Review: Mixing medium (eyeliner)
http://specktra.net/showthread.php?t...=mixing+medium


----------



## User49 (Apr 30, 2007)

*Re: Mac Pigment Medium and Mixer? Explain... ???*





* Hmmm... I don't know. I think I need to give it a try. If I don't like it I can always sell it. There seemed to be a lot of debate about if it's any good or not. I want to make my pigments liners though so it might work. If it doesn't ... ebay!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## chikata (May 18, 2007)

*Water-Based Mixing Medium*

I heard that this works great with pigments, and I would like to try it. However, all the MACs around me don't have any and never will have any in stock (apparently they only sell them at MAC pro stores or something) and they also don't have it on the site.

Are there any other companies/brands that have water-based mixing meduim that work good with the MAC pigments?


----------



## AudreyNicole (Jun 27, 2007)

*Is there something wrong with my mixing medium?*

I just bought some from a sale, and when I got it,one of the little beads in the bottle is stuck in the top of the bottle.  It is covering the hole and the liquid won't come out.  I have to squeeze the dropper part to allow a TINY bit to come out. Just wondering if the bead is supposed to be in the spout, or if it got stuck up there.  Any ideas how to get it out? I tried sticking a pin in the hole, and it didn't budge...


----------



## MiCHiE (Jun 27, 2007)

*Re: Is there something wrong with my mixing medium?*

It's stuck. You need to poke it back down. It happens to mine sometimes as I'm using it, but I can usually bang it on the dresser to remedy it.


----------



## baby_love (Jun 27, 2007)

*Re: Is there something wrong with my mixing medium?*

mine does that all the time.  I just close it and bang it lightly on a counter or something.


----------



## Hilly (Jun 27, 2007)

*Re: Is there something wrong with my mixing medium?*

Haha that happened to me..i bought mine from Ebay and thought I was scammed. I just had to play with it. Try keep using a pin or banging it. Its only plastic so it wont break lol


----------



## bebs (Jun 27, 2007)

*Re: Is there something wrong with my mixing medium?*

I've done the same thing with mine, I will bang it on the desk, sometimes carpet or anything like that .. shake it alot. it will sooner or later work fine


----------



## me_jelly (Jun 27, 2007)

*Re: Is there something wrong with my mixing medium?*

As mentioned above, bang it (well, gently lol) on a counter and the bead should pop back down


----------



## panda0410 (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: Is there something wrong with my mixing medium?*

LOL... Mine was exactly the same!! Bang it, it will come out


----------



## user79 (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: Is there something wrong with my mixing medium?*

Mine's the same. Worst construction ever.


----------



## tiramisu (Jun 29, 2007)

*Re: Is there something wrong with my mixing medium?*

LOL just beat the hell out of it.  Good stress reliever.  I agree on the construction... apparently its a problem


----------



## addicted2mac (Jul 3, 2007)

Please excuse me in advance if this is an outrageously dumb question that all MAC lovers would already know. lol. But how do I get my hands on mixing medium? I'm not a MAC Pro member, and neither do I live anywhere near a Pro Store. Or...I've heard somewhere here that some of you have made your own versions of mixing medium. Anyone care to share their recipe? =) But yeah, I really want to get me some mixing medium. Any feedback on this is GREATLY appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## karya (Jul 9, 2007)

hello, newbie to this forum 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




what i usually do is fill up a small spritzing bottle (the 50ml type from drugstores) with water and spray/mist my eyelids before applying pigments or e/s on it. this is good when applying on a large area, and it's very lasting (i have oily eyelids) especially for pigments. e/s is subjective, depends on the type.

for detail work like eye-lining, i will spray on the back of my hand, load my brush with pigment or e/s and mix it well before application. this prevents me from transferring moisture to the pigments and e/s (i stay in a humid country and damp stuffs are mold heaven).


----------



## zwfan (Jul 18, 2007)

can anybody help me get one? i dont even have a mac counter at my local, let alone pro store...cry...


----------



## majacat (Jul 18, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *makeupmartyr* 

 
_Besides ebay if i don't live near a pro store is there any way to get mixing medium?? i want to try it so bad!_

 
I made it myself (1part glycerine and 3 parts water) and the result is the same as with the original MAC product.


----------



## Karyn (Jul 29, 2007)

I have only used my Mixing Medium a couple of times and I like it!  I put a drop into a little paint palette that I got at Walmart and then touch my brush on the lid of the pigment, so I get a bit on, then dip it into the drop of MM and it works good.  It does absorb right into the brush, though.  It stings a bit, but I don't worry about it.  

Karyn


----------



## kblakes (Aug 1, 2007)

I just tried ordering mixing medium from the customer service number and she said I HAD to be a pro member to order it.  Does anyone know when this changed or was the lady just not wanting to do my order?


----------



## lethaldesign (Aug 2, 2007)

Anybody know if the freestanding stores carry the MM or is just the Pro stores? 

TIA


----------



## Danapotter (Aug 8, 2007)

I have two questions.

1. Where can I buy glycerin? (CVS, Rite Aid? Link please?)

2. Does Visine work too? I heard some people use it as mixing medium?


----------



## MACATTAK (Aug 9, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Danapotter* 

 
_I have two questions.

1. Where can I buy glycerin? (CVS, Rite Aid? Link please?)

2. Does Visine work too? I heard some people use it as mixing medium?_

 

1.  Yes, you can buy glycerin at CVS or Rite Aid...I looked at Walgreens before & didn't find it there.  I did find it at Albertsons, of all places!  

2.  Yes, Visine will work too...you can use Saline as well, or just plain old water does the trick too.


----------



## Danapotter (Aug 9, 2007)

Thank you! I always ask for it and they say "medication?" and I say no and they have no idea what I am talking about.

Well, thank you!


----------



## loves_macxoxo (Aug 14, 2007)

oh man i love it with some pig... SOOOO PRETTY!!! good luck!!


----------



## bintdaniel (Sep 8, 2007)

Hi everybody 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MizMac* 

 
_I use a recipe close to that as well, I use a bit more glycerine to make it a bit thicker when I do the glitter thing._

 
MizMac, could you please tell me how much glycerine and water you use exactly? I'm interested in your recipe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




bye!


----------



## Danapotter (Sep 8, 2007)

I just tried out mixing medium at the Pro store and I think it just changed my life!

I love this stuff! It makes pigments so creamy and bright!


----------



## Danapotter (Sep 12, 2007)

Can someone help? I put a drop of MM into the pigment mixed applied the lovely thing on my lid and then it started to burn! NOOOOOOO!

What did I do wrong?


----------



## ~Crystal~ (Sep 12, 2007)

This may be really obvious... but are you sure you used the water based mixing medium instead of the alcohol based one?


----------



## Danapotter (Sep 12, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *~Crystal~* 

 
_This may be really obvious... but are you sure you used the water based mixing medium instead of the alcohol based one?_

 
Yep, it is water based.


----------



## vintage (Sep 22, 2007)

makeup


----------



## Danapotter (Sep 22, 2007)

It turned out it was the pigment. It was a bad batch! But the MM is not irritating anymore!


----------



## j_absinthe (Sep 26, 2007)

A question about using Mixing Medium in airbrushing:

I wanted to created an airbrushed glittery effect, and does anyone here know if it's possible to achieve using an airbrush gun, Mixing Medium, and some glitter?


----------



## bintdaniel (Sep 26, 2007)

hi, I've just made my own mixing medium with glycerin.
It is very liquid: normal?
I applied it on my lid with my 242 brush, it flowed in my eyes and it started to burn, really!! I put water in them and it's ok.
Is it normal that glycerin burns the eyes?


thanks for answering


----------



## SHAQATTACK (Sep 26, 2007)

*Re: Matte and Mixing Medium?*

Paint, Shadesticks, Fluidline (as a base, not liner), and the new Paint Pots all make shadow wear w/out creasing.  CCB's are mostly for artists who do runway shows, cause the look don't have to last very long!


----------



## bintdaniel (Sep 27, 2007)

Hi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Well..I'd like to know if you find that the home made mixing medium is equal to UDPP??
I've heard that UDPP what really good but the home made mm is cheaper so could you answer me please?
Thanks


----------



## pnayluvs1 (Oct 12, 2007)

Hey Ladies,

I've made my own mixing medium using that same 3 parts water, to 1 part glycerin.  I went to rite aid and walmart and they have glycerin for about $3 bucks!  It's a little hard to find though . .check around the pharmacy and shaving needs aisles.  I also picked up a little spray bottle for .50 - $1.00 to put it in after.

My experience is that it works just as well as the $14+ mixing medium from MAC.  I've never had a burning or cold/tingling sensation like those who use the actual MAC stuff.

For application I used an old eyelash tray from MAC.  I put my pigment in, and squirt a tiny bit of the homemade mixing medium.  I find it alot easier doing it that way because I can take it EVERYWHERE!  No need to get a dish or other kinds of container to mix it in.

The home made stuff doesn't crease either!  Total cost for me to make it was about $5 bucks.


----------



## Copperhead (Oct 12, 2007)

I use the mixing medium and I love it. A question for the ladies who are making their own by mixing glycerin and water.... how long does your product last? Glycerin leads me to think that some type of preservative should be used. Unless you're mixing a new batch each time for individual use. Anyone have the ingredients for MAC's mixing medium (water based)? I only have the bottle. No box which is where the ingredients are.


----------



## pnayluvs1 (Oct 14, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Copperhead* 

 
_I use the mixing medium and I love it. A question for the ladies who are making their own by mixing glycerin and water.... how long does your product last? Glycerin leads me to think that some type of preservative should be used. Unless you're mixing a new batch each time for individual use. Anyone have the ingredients for MAC's mixing medium (water based)? I only have the bottle. No box which is where the ingredients are._

 

I've had my home made stuff in a little spray bottle.  I've had it for 2 months and I hasn't changed consistency or developed an odor so i'm assuming it's still good.


----------



## Copperhead (Oct 14, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pnayluvs1* 

 
_I've had my home made stuff in a little spray bottle.  I've had it for 2 months and I hasn't changed consistency or developed an odor so i'm assuming it's still good._

 

Great! Thanks!


----------



## color_lover456 (Dec 2, 2007)

MAC sells a glycerin spray on the pro site - is this kind of like mixing medium except in spray form then?


----------



## 1165Cheryl (Dec 29, 2007)

Can anyone recommend something to put on my eyes to hide some new wrinkles I've gotten? also I have a scar under my right eye, is there anything to "fill" in those ares first before applying my foundation and pigments?


----------



## frocher (Dec 29, 2007)

.....


----------



## 1165Cheryl (Dec 30, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *frocher* 

 
_A wrinkle filler maybe? A few different companies make them, you could ask for samples in a department store and see which one suits you best._

 

Thanks for your suggestion, now I just need to find a good one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Can anyone suggest some good ones? due to my health and where I live I'm not close to any malls. Which ever is the best brands any suggestions would be great
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Also is there another forum I should be asking about this besides the mixing medium one??


----------



## rbella (Dec 31, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pnayluvs1* 

 
_Hey Ladies,

I've made my own mixing medium using that same 3 parts water, to 1 part glycerin.  I went to rite aid and walmart and they have glycerin for about $3 bucks!  It's a little hard to find though . .check around the pharmacy and shaving needs aisles.  I also picked up a little spray bottle for .50 - $1.00 to put it in after.

My experience is that it works just as well as the $14+ mixing medium from MAC.  I've never had a burning or cold/tingling sensation like those who use the actual MAC stuff.

For application I used an old eyelash tray from MAC.  I put my pigment in, and squirt a tiny bit of the homemade mixing medium.  I find it alot easier doing it that way because I can take it EVERYWHERE!  No need to get a dish or other kinds of container to mix it in.

The home made stuff doesn't crease either!  Total cost for me to make it was about $5 bucks._

 
Hi, 
My question is regarding the consistency of your homemade mixing medium.  I have never used MAC's mixing medium so I am unsure of how thick it should be.  I made mine with 3 parts water to 1 part glycerin and it seemed quite watery.  Is this your experience?


----------



## nilt1aK (Jan 7, 2008)

Eye drops are an awesome alternative to mixing mediums, and cheaper too!


----------



## aznbaybee4u (Jan 20, 2008)

can you just wet the tip of the brush and apply pigment and glitter? without mixing medium? or is it better or worse? thanks!


----------



## tchristi (Jan 27, 2008)

thanks for asking the question cause i was wondering the same thing.


----------



## jolener (Jan 30, 2008)

is it no longer a pro item because i see it on the regular website, but i don't see a pic, jsut the red ex but i do see a descrip


----------



## marinasmith (Feb 1, 2008)

I think the Mixing Medium is better than just water, because of the glicerine.
If you don't have the money to purchase or you just want to try it out a few times before actually buying it, you can make something simmilar at home.

Three parts of water and one part pure liquid glicerine mixed together equals Mixing Medium.

Here's a video about it on Youtube: YouTube - Homemade Mixing Medium


----------



## kblakes (Feb 22, 2008)

The mixing medium/water base is now on the regular MAC website.  I'm very tempted to buy it now.


----------



## jolener (Feb 25, 2008)

would it be available in stores or counters now?


----------



## Fiberluver (Nov 9, 2012)

I just picked up the matte mixing medium from MAC to mix with pigments for lipsticks.

  	Any ideas of how to use this?

  	Thanks!


----------



## TheLadyDanger (Nov 12, 2012)

Fiberluver said:


> I just picked up the matte mixing medium from MAC to mix with pigments for lipsticks.
> 
> Any ideas of how to use this?
> 
> Thanks!


	Never done this before, but I'm going to make a smart guess and maybe cut a piece of the lipstick and mix it on a palette with the pigment and mixing medium? Good luck!


----------



## Fiberluver (Nov 13, 2012)

TheLadyDanger said:


> Never done this before, but I'm going to make a smart guess and maybe cut a piece of the lipstick and mix it on a palette with the pigment and mixing medium? Good luck!


  	LadyDanger,

  	Thanks!

  	BTW, what shade of lipstick r u wearing in ur avatar?


----------



## Fiberluver (Nov 13, 2012)

Also, How do you use a matte mixing medium w/pigments? I mixed one with a bit of mixing medium and got a very creamy effect.

  	What is the best way to use this product?


----------

